# ۝ الموسوعة الكاملة لفن الاتيكيت ۝



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]اولا ماهو الاتيكيت ؟؟*[/FONT]






*[FONT=&quot]الاتيكيت هو : *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
* الاتيكيت هو : سلوك بالغ التهذيب*
* أو احترام الذات و احترام الآخرين و حسن التعامل معهم*
* أو آداب في الخصال الحميدة*
* أو السلوك المقبول اجتماعيا*

* الإتيكيت فن كبقية الفنون*

* مفهوم الإتيكيت هو احترام النفس، واحترام الآخرين، وحسن التعامل معهم*
* ذلك مفهوم راق ومحتوى إنساني حضاري، فالحضارة ليست قصراً، ولا سيارة فارهة، ولا مجرد زينة في الوجه والملبس، ولكنها ـ بالدرجة الاولى ـ التعامل الإنساني الراقي فيما يعرف بـ (آداب اللياقة)..*


* أصل كلمة اتيكيت :*

* كلمة فرنسية لفظيا معناها البطاقة (The Ticket)*

* ومفهوم الاتيكيت في الموسوعة البريطانية:*

* السلوك الذي يساعد الناس على الانسجام و التلاؤم مع بعضهم البعض و مع البيئة التي يعيشون فيها.*


* و مفهوم الاتيكيت في الموسوعة الأمريكية:*

* الاتيكيت كلمه تعني التهذيب و اللياقة و تحمل الفرد على تحسين علاقته بالآخرين.*









* اتيكيت التعامل مع الاخرين*





* في العلاقات الإنسانية التي تربط الناس ببعضهم البعض سنجد غياب الكثير من القيم، ولكل إنسان جانبان إحداهما يستحق النقد والآخر يستحق المدح. فكيف حينئذ تحقق السعادة لنفسك في تعاملك مع الآخرين وإصدار أحكامك عليهم؟ فلابد أن تتحلى أنت بهذه الصفات لكي تستطيع التعامل مع أى شخص، فأنت فقط الذي بوسعك تحقيق ميزان السعادة والرخاء*


* -أولا الموضوعية:*

* ومعني ذلك أن تنقد نفسك قبل نقدك للآخرين بالإضافة إلي تقبلنقد الآخرين لك، ويقصد هنا "النقد الإيجابي" ليس القائم علي المصالح الشخصية.*


* - ثانيا المرونة:*

* المرونة والحياد وعدم الانحياز هي كلمات مرادفة لبعضها البعضتظهر هذه المرادفات بوضوح في تعاملاتنا وعلاقاتنا في محيط الأسرة والعمل ويكونالانحياز مطلوباً وحاجة ملحة في الحق وإنجاز الأعمال وأدائها، أو لموضوع عندما تكونإيجابياته أكثر من سلبياته.*



* -ثالثا التواضع:*

* اعرف حدود قدراتكوإمكاناتك، لا تغتر ولا تتعالى علي من هم حولك واجعل الكلمة الطيبة دائماً ضمنقاموسك اللغوي الذي تستخدم مصطلحاته في حوارك مع الآخرين.*


* - رابعا الصبروالمثابرة:*

* إذا كان هناك أشخاص يحاصرونك بالمضايقات عليك بالتحلي بالصبروالمثابرة والمحاولة في كل مرة تفشل فيها عند التعامل معهم حتى يتغيروا وتكيفهمحسبما تريد لكي تصل إلي نتيجة ترضيك.*

* - خامسا سعة الأفق:*

* لا تتعصب لرأيك بل كنعلي استعداد لتغييره أو التخلي عنه إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك. لا تقبل أي شئ علي أنهنتيجة نهائية وحتمية بل قابلة للمناقشة والتغيير. تعلم كيف تعارض وكيف تؤيد كل حسبالموقف.*

* -سادسا العقلانية:*

* عدم الخضوع للمشاعر الذاتية، لابد وأن يكونهناك تفسيرات وأعذار مقبولة لكل فعل يقوم به الإنسان تجاه غيره. فسعادتك المنشودة لا تكمن في الجفاء والكراهية وإنما في العطاء والحب للآخرين بلا حدود!!*







* من اهم قواعد الإتيكيت بشكل عام*





* 1ـ ان تكن وتيرة صوتك لطيفة، معتدلة، لا قسوة فيها ولا حدَّة.*

* 2ـ تنازل عن الكلام لمن هو أكبر منك سناً.*

* 3ـ لا تلجأ إلى الكلام المصطنع.*

* 4ـ لا تقل لمن أخطأ (أنت مخطئ..) بل قل: (قد تكون على صواب أما أنا فأظن..).*

* 5ـ لا تحاول التعرف على أسرار غيرك، وإذا استودعك أحدٌ سرَّاً فكن كتوماً ولا تفشه..*

* 6ـ اترك جانبا الحديث عن السياسة والمواضيع الخلافية لتتجنب الاصطدام مع من تتحدث معهم.*

* 7ـ تجنّب الحديث عن نفسك وعن مآثرك وعن صحتك أو مرضك.*

* 8ـ كن متواضعاً في حديثك واستأذن لتأخذ الكلام.*

* 9ـ لا تهمس باذن أحد وأنت في مجموعة.*

* 10ـ لا تتبادل مع بعض الحاضرين نظرات فيها غمز بالآخرين.*

* 11ـ لا تتحدث إلى صديقك بلغة أجنبية وأنتما بين أشخاص لا يعرفون هذه اللغة.*
* 12ـ يجب ان تولي محدثيك الانتباه التام، دعهم يتكلموا وأصغ اليهم بصمت واهتمام، وكلما اصغينا إلى الآخرين نكون أقرب إلى قلوبهم.*

* 13ـ لا تهزأ بأحد وامتنع عن المزاح.*

* 14ـ لا تكذب في حديثك ولا تحلف.*

* 15ـ لا تتملق ولا تَستغب ولا تُشهِّر..*

* 16ـ احذر ان تكون من المداحين الكذبة، بل أصدق القول، وقدِّم النصح بمحبة، وانتقد اصدقاءك بحرص.*

* 17ـمارس الثناء والشكر بكثير من الأدب واللياقة.*

* 18ـ إذا كان لابد من المناقشة في حديثك، فناقش بهدوء ووعي، واستند في مناقشتك على علمك وثقافتك وعلى المنطق السليم، وإياك والصياح والتجريح، ويمكننا القول بأن المحادثة هي فنٌ في حدّ ذاتها، مهما اختلفت آراء المتحدثين، وهي مفيدة لأنها تنشط العقل الذي يضعف بسبب الجلسات الطويلة امام التلفزيون، حيث ان عرض المواضيع الكاملة النضج يدفع إلى الخمود الكامل.*

* 19ـ ليس من اللطف والذكاء تكرار الاستغراب لأمور تبدو عادية ومألوفة لدى الآخرين.*
* 20ـ عند الحديث حاذر طرح أسئلة ذات طابع شخصي.*

* 21ـ ليس من المستحب التطوع بطرح رأي أو تقديم نصح لم يُطلب منك تقديمه.*

* 22ـ لا تقاطع الآخرين.*

* 23ـ لا تكن ثرثاراً وتعتقد ان الآخرين يستمتعون بكلامك كما تستمتع به انت..*

* 24ـ لا تغرق موضوعاً تافهاً بالتفاصيل والاحداث التي لا تهم الآخرين.*

* 25ـ إذا كان النقاش يدور حول موضوع بعيد عن معارفك أو ثقافتك فمن دواعي الأدب أن تنصت ومن الذكاء أن تحاول الاهتمام به وفهمه..*

* 26ـ لا تقل (هو) أو (هي) عن شخص ثالث موجود بين المتحدثين بل اذكر اسمة*







* الإتيكيت في تقديم الهدايا*










* هدية الزفاف :*

* لا بد من تقديم هديةالزفاف للعروسين ما دامت وجهت لك الدعوة سواء شاركت في حفل الزفاف او لم تتمكن من المشاركة فيه ويتوقف نوع الهدية على صلتك بالعروسين , فإذا لم تكن هناك صلة قرابةاو صداقة قوية بينكما فالزهور تكفي للمجاملة في هذه الحالة, اما اذا كانا من الأقارب فسيكون من المتاح لك معرفة ما ينقصهما لإستكمال ما يحتاجونه , ان لم يذكرالعروسان ما يحتاجانه فيمكنك مفاجأتهما بهدية رقيقة انيقة او طقم شاي زاهي اللونكذلك يمكنك الإسهام في تكاليف رحلة شهر العسل بمنحهما ملغا من المال فيما يعرف لدينا (بالنقوط) ويقدم النقوط غالبا من قبل افراد العائلة المقربين مثل الخالاتوالأخوال والأعمام والعمات والأجداد ويراعى عند تقديم الهدية ان يرفق بها كارتتهنئة ويلصق عليها كارت باسم المتجر الذي تم شراؤها منه لمنح العروسين فرصة استبدالها اذا لم تتفق مع ذوقهما , اما موعد تقديم الهدية فيمكن ان تكون قبل الفرح او بعده بمدة لا تزيد على ثلاث اشهر..*


* هدية التخرج :*

* كثير من العائلات تعتبر تخرج احد الأبناء في الجامعة مناسبة تستحق الإحتفال بها ودعوة الأحباء , وفي هذه المناسبة يفضل اختيار الهدايا التذكارية لأن قيمتها تدوم مع تقدم الزمن مثل مجموعة من الكتب او كاميرا , كما يمكن تقديم هدية رقيقة من الذهب لأنها اشياء يتذكر مناسبتها المحتفى به كل ما نظر اليها , وتقدم الهدية فقط ممن وجهت له الدعوة ويكتفي من سمع بتخرج الشخص بإرسال برقية تهنئة للمجاملة.*

* هدايا ودعوات العشاء :*

* غالبا ما يقدم المدعو الى حفل عشاء او غداء نوعا من الحلوى او سلة من الزهور ولا يشترط ان ننتظر من صاحب الدعوة تقديم ما جلبناه من حلوى على مائدة الطعام لأنغالبا ما تكون قائمة الغذاء المقدمة تحتوي على ( الحلو)*

* هدايا العمل :*

* في حال تقديم هدية الى رئيس العمل فيجب توخي الحذر في اختيار نوع الهدية حتى لايساء فهم المغزى من تقديمها فيعتبرها البعض محاولة لكسب رضائه , ويفضل ان تكون رمزية مثل الأدوات المكتبية , الا اذا كان تقديم الهدية في حفل عام واقيم لتكريم رئيس العمل واشرك الموظفون كلهم في تقديمها له فيمكن تقديم هدية ثمينة بلا حرج , وعلى النقيض تؤكد الخبيرة (بيجي بوست) ان تقديم رئيس العمل هدية لأحد الموظفين مستحب ويمكن اعتباره نوعا من التقدير لمجهوده في العمل ...*

* ولا تنسي إرسال برقية شكر لكل من دعاك لمشاركه فرحته سواء شاركت في الإحتفال او لم تشارك وذلك للتعبير عن امتنانك له لأ نه تذكرك في افراحه.*








*اتيكيت المحادثه والكلام*









* إتيكيت المحادثة:*

* - السلوك الحميد الذى نتبعه دائماً يأتى بالنتائج الإيجابية فى أى موقف من المواقف وخاصة فيما يسمى بفن الحديث ...*
* وقد لا يعى الكثير أو لا يعرف كيفية إدارة محادثة مع طرف أو أطراف أخرى.*

* - فن المحادثة:*

* - الاستماع:*

* الحديث أو المحادثة هى فن أو فن اجتماعى على وجه التحديد, من خلال الملاحظة والتجربة من الممكن أن يصبح الشخص الخجول شخصاً ماهراً فى إدارة أى نقاش وسط جماعة وليس مع فرد واحد فقط بعينه ... فهل تتخيل مدى الجرأة التى سيصل إليها هذا الشخص باتباعه قواعد الإتيكيت لكى يلتف الآخرون من حولك لتبادل الآراء حول موضوع عام أو خاص. ومن القواعد الأولية أن تكون لطيفاً تبدى اهتماماً بكلام الآخرين.*
* وتجد الشخص الاجتماعى تتوافر فيه صفة هامة هى الإنصات للغير باهتمام وترك الفرصة لهم للتحدث بل وإشعارهم بأهميتهم وبهذا ستكسب نقاط لصالحك.*


* - بدء المحادثة:*

* كيف تبدأ الحوار مع شخص؟ بالتحدث عن المكان الذى تتواجد فيه, أو عن سبب تواجدك فيه (إما للالتقاء بالأصدقاء أو غيرهم), التحدث عن الذكريات مع الأصدقاء أو عن حدث مع شخص تعرفه. أما إذا كنت فى حفلة فالمضيفة من الممكن أن تكون هى محور كلامك. لا يشترط تحدثك بكثرة حتى تبدو لطيفاً, التوجه بالنظر دائماً إلى الشخص الذى يتحدث من خلال توجيه بعض الأسئلة عن الموضوع الذى يدور أمامك حتى تساعد على بقائه أطول فترة ممكنة، كما أن ذلك يعكس اهتمامك وانتباهك للغير. والمتابعة لا تأتى بالتحاور الشفهى ولكن بمتابعة العينين وإبداء بعض التغيرات والتعبيرات على الوجه والتى تكون أفضل بكثير من الكلام فى بعض الأحوال.*

* - الثرثرة:*

* حكاية القصص الطويلة قد لا يكون فى صالحك أو صالح من يقصها لأنك تحتكر الحديث بأكمله ولا تعطى الفرصة للغير. لكن فى بعض الأحيان قد لا تستطيع الفرار من هذه القصص الطويلة إذا كان الشخص الذى يوجد أمامك يحكى حادثة له. وفى هذه الحالة لكسر رتابة الحديث توجه الأسئلة للأشخاص المنصتين عما إذا كانوا قد مروا بمثل هذه الأحداث من قبل. ليس السكون والهدوء من حولك يعنى الاهتمام بما يقوله الشخص أو أن له شأن لكنه قد يعنى الملل ... وللابتعاد عن سماع ملاحظات محرجة مثل "هل انتهيت من حديثك" عليك بتنمية حاسة التمييز لديك عما إذا كان غيرك يشعر بالملل من حديثك أم لا وتحديد الخط الفاصل.*

* - المقاطعة أثناء الحديث:*

* مقاطعة الحديث قد تكون من أكثر المآزق التى لا تجعلك تبدو محاوراً ناجحاً, حاول ألا تقاطع الحديث بقدر الإمكان ... فإذا انضم شخصاً جديداً للمجموعة ومشاركته بموضوع جديد عليك باستئناف الحديث القديم مرة أخرى. وعند العودة لابد من إخبار هذا الشخص بموضوع الحديث.*

* - الأخطاء:*

* عند رواية شئ مؤلم حدث لك أو لشخص آخر بدون معرفتك بأن شئ مشابه قد حدث لأحد الحاضرين علىأن يلفت شخص آخر انتباهك، عليك بالإشارة إما بالاعتذار أو بقول "معذرة فأنا لا أعلم بذلك". ثم يدار الحديث فى اتجاه آخر أى يغير الموضوع.*
* وإذا كنت مرحاً وتحب روح الدعابة بأن تبدى سخريتك من شىء بشكل معقول فلا مانع منه, ومثال آخر على ذلك إذا تمت دعوتك لتناول وجبة غذاء أو عشاء فى مطعم أو فى بيت أحد الأصدقاء أو عند ذهابك لأحد الحفلات ثم أظهرت استيائك من نوع معين من الطعام ثم وجدته الطبق الرئيسى أمامك فالاكتفاء بإبداء الابتسامة على وجهك ونسيان ما كنت تتحدث بشأنه هو الحل للخروج من المأزق.*

* - الثقافة:*

* سراً آخراً من أسرار فن الحديث هو معرفتك بالشخص الذى ستجلس وتدير النقاش معه، ومعرفته بالمواضيع التى تحوز اهتمامه. معرفة الأخبار اليومية وخاصة إذا كنت خجولاًً لتستخدمها عند الحاجة لأن نقاشك لابد وأن يبدو طبيعياً وليس مقحماً!*






*ضحك المرأة له أصول واتكيت*











* الضحك من أسرار الجمال والجاذبيةعند المرأة ، وهو مثل غيره من التصرفات له أيضا قواعد و أصول واتكيت ....*

* *يجب أن تكون ضحكاتك بعيده عن التكلف ، فالضحك البارد والمتصنع الذي تشوبه الكلفة لاسحر له ، وكذلك الابتذال والمبالغة والضحك الهستيري يجعل الناس تنفر منك .*

* * لا تجعلي أجزاء جسمك تهتز أثناء الضحك ، بل الأفضل أن يظل جسمك ثابتا لتخرج الضحكة ثابتة ، عاقلة ، متزنة ، حتى لا يقال أن ضحكتك تختفي وراءها عقدانفسية .*

* * ابتعدي عن الضحك بينك وبين نفسك ، وأنت في صحبة الآخرين ، فقد يخيل إليهم أنك تستهزئين بهم أو بحديثهم ... وبالتالي احرصي على ان يكون ضحكك مع الناس لا هو قبلهم ولا هو بعدهم .*

* * لا تشتركي في ضحك السخرية من أحد ، أوضحك التهكم والاستهزاء على أحد ، حتى لا تتركي انطباعا لدى الآخرين بأنه من الممكنأن تفعلي معهم الشيء نفسه في وقت ما أو في يوم ما .!!*







*اتيكيت العلاقات الاجتماعية والمقابلات والتصافح*









* كيف تجعل الانطباع الأول يدوم عندما تتعامل مع أي شخص وفي أي مجال لأول مرة بدون معرفته لك؟ كيف "يستلطفك" سواء رجل أم امرأة؟ كيف تجعل علاقاتك الاجتماعية ناجحة؟ كيف تعبر عن نفسك بطريقة صحيحة؟*
* إبعد الحيرة عن تفكيرك تماماً، أول شئ يجب أن تعيه عند التعامل مع شخص لأول مرة هو ألا تكن عصبياًً في حوارك معه، لأنه لديك فرصة ذهبية لتكتسب مهارات اجتماعية وتمارسها دون أن تكلفك شئ سوي بعض الحكمة.*



* 1- التصافح بالأيدي:*

* يجب أن تكون المصافحة بحرارة سواء سيدة أو رجل، ولكن في نفس الوقت لا تحكم القبضة علي يدي من تصافحه حتى لا تسبب له الألم والمقصود*
* بها هنا إبداء الاهتمام من جانبك للطرف الآخر وأنك موجود من أجله. ويجب أن تنظر إلي من تصافحه بعينيك لمزيد من الاهتمام وقد يجهل البعض منا مثل هذه الأشياء التي تبدو صغيرة لكن لها جانب كبير من الأهمية.*

* 2- الملابس:*

* يقع علي اختيارك للحذاء عامل كبير جداً سواء للرجل أو السيدة وإذا كانت المقابلة ستتم بين رجل وامرأة، فعلي الرجل الاهتمام جيداًً بحذائه فمهما كان ما يرتديه من ملابس أنيق ، أو يركب سيارة فارهة، أو رباط عنق ساحر، فأول شئ يهم المرأة وتقع عيناها عليه هو حذاء الرجل. كما أن المغالاة في ارتداء الملابس أو عدم التأنق من الأمور الخطيرة جداً، وما أكثر الحالات الطارئة التي من الممكن أن تتعرض لها كن مستعد دائماً لأي مناسبة تطرأ، لكن مع عدم المغالاة حتى لا تهتز الميزانية الخاصة بك، فالمطلوب منك أن تجدد دولابك حتى تصبح ساحراً وجذاب بالقدر الكافي.*


* 3- الاتصال العيني (لغة العيون):*

* عندما تقابل شخص سواء لأول مرة أو تعرفه من قبل لابد وأن تنظر إليه عندما تتحدث. غير مطلوب منك أن تركز بنظرك معه طوال الوقت "تحملق له" ولكن عند إجراء الحديث معك. لأنك بعدم النظر إلي الشخص المتحدث أو العكس عندما تتحدث أنت فهذا يعني إما أنك خجول أو غير مهتم وذلك دليل علي عدم الاحترام في الحالة الثانية، ويفعل الكثير منا ذلك بغير قصد أو عمد فعليك بالانتباه إلي من تتحدث معه *


* 4- إجراء حوار:*

* كيف تتجاذب أطراف الحديث مع أي شخص؟ تجري معه حوار؟ إجراء الحوار من إحدى الطرق الفعالة لاكتساب مهارات وعلاقات اجتماعية جديدة. والوسيلة الصحيحة لإدارة حديث مع شخص والتعرف عليه من خلال سؤال الشخص الآخر بعضاًً من الأسئلة لكي يجيب عليها ويبدأ بذلك الكلام معك، لكن قد يفهمها البعض علي أنه استجواب ومحاولة في الاستدراك لمعرفة بعض المعلومات أي "حب استطلاع" لذلك يجب أن تكون طبيعية الأسئلة مختلفة قليلاً،ً مثلاًً أن تسأل الشخص رأيه في إحدى الموضوعات مع إبداء اهتمام بما يبديه من آراء، ومن المحبذ أن تتصل هذه الموضوعات بالأحداث الجارية أو أن تتبادل الآراء في الثقافات المختلفة، فأنجح حوار هو حوار الآراء والتفسيرات وليس حوار الحقائق.*


* 5- الإبتسامة:*

* أن تبدأ معرفتك بالأشخاص الآخرين من خلال الابتسامة، سيسهل عليك الكثير من الأمور فيما بعد. وقد يجدها بعض الأشخاص علي أنها سخرية ويصابوا بالعصبية، لكن ضع في الاعتبار أن المقابلة الأولي لا تخبر الآخرين بكل ما لديك من صفات أو إمكانات، علي الرغم من الانطباع الأول يدوم في بعض الأحيان ومن هذه المواقف: في المقابلات الشخصية عند التقدم لعمل، أو عند الوقوع في الحب من أول نظرة .... ومن ثَّم الوقوع في العلاقة الأبدية التي لن ولا تستطيع التخلص منها*







*يتبع ...*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

* اتيكيت الضيف والمضيف*











* اولا:عندماتكون انت الضيف ومدعو علي الغذاءاوالعشاء*


* -الحساسية: إن كنت تتبع نظاما غذائيا معينا أو حمية خاصة؛ فلابد من إخبار مضيفك بذلك بدلا من ترك الطعام دون تناوله.*

* -الملابس: إذا تلقيت دعوة لا تتردد فى سؤال المضيف/ المضيفة عن نوعية الملابس التى ترتديها, أما إذا كانت حفلة شواء فلا داعى للسؤال. والقاعدة العامة هو أن تضع فى اعتبارك دائماً نوع الحفل وميعاده ليلاً أم نهاراً عند اختيار الملابس ... ولا للقبعات عند الجلوس على المائدة.*

* -المقاطعة: تتمثل المقاطعة فى التليفون المحمول. الذى قد يكون مقبولاً فى بعض البلدان والبعض الآخر لا.*
* .*

* -مواصلة الود: بما أن المضيف/ المضيفة اعتنى بك ووجه إليك دعوته فينبغى أن تهتم به أيضاً بتوجيه ما يعبر عن شكرك وامتنانك له بإرسال بطاقة شكر أوبريد إليكترونى أومكالمة تليفونية حسبما يروق لك.*
* لابد من شكر المضيف والثناء على جودة الأطعمة من حين لآخر أثناء وبعد تناول الطعام .*

* -الهدايا: إذا كان شخص تعرفه اختر الهدية العملية التى يمكن أن يستفيد منها وليس شرطاً أن تكون غالية فى الثمن .. أما الشخص الذى لا تعرفه فيكتفى بباقة من الورود او حلويات. من الأفضل أن تقدم الهدية لصاحب الدعوة لتوجيه الشكر له شخصياً.*

* -الدعوة : لا تصطحب أى شخص غير موجه الدعوة إليه .. وبالطبع ينطبق ذلك على الأطفال.*


* -تناول الأطعمة أوالمشروبات:*

** لا تبدأ فى تناول أى شئ إلا بعد أن تحصل على الإشارة الخضراء من المضيف/المضيفة وهى البدء فى الإمساك بالشوكة ومن هنا تبدأ أنت أيضاً.*

* *لا تحاول ارتشاف أو تبريد الطعام الساخن بالنفخ فيه ..*

* *لا تتحدث والطعام فى فمك.*

* *لا تدفع طبق الطعام بعد انتهاءك منه بعيدا بل انتظر النادل أو المضيف لحمله من أمامك*

* -فوطة المائدة: توضع على الفخذين (الحجر) بمجرد جلوسك على المائدة, لا تحاول فرد طياتها كلية لكى تحمى ملابسك فى حالة انسكاب الحساء أو أية سوائل بجانب فتات الطعام.*

* -وضع الجلوس: الاسترخاء مطلوب عند تناولك للطعام, لا ترتكز بكوعيك على المائدة وإنما احتفظ بهما على جانبى الجسم.*

* -المغادرة: عليك باختيار الميعاد الملائم للرحيل .. وإذا كنت مدعو لتناول الغذاء أو العشاء يُحدد ميعاد مغادرتك المكان عند إشارة المضيف/ المضيفة باستعداده لذلك. لا تطلب أخذ الطعام المتبقى مطلقاً.*

* ثانيا : عندما تكون انت المضيف وداعي للغذاء أو العشاء*


* 1- تذكر دائما أن ضيفك في ضيافتك للاستمتاع بمنزلك وبصحبتك وضيافتك قبل طعامك، لذا فلا تقضي وقت ضيافتك له في المطبخ على إعداد واجبات الضيافة من الطعام والشراب وخلافه، بل يجب أن يكون إعداد ذلك مسبقا لموعد الاستضافة.*

* 2- اعمل دائما على فتح موضوعات شيقة لإيناس ضيفك، وابتعد عن الموضوعات الجدلية .*

* 3- عند ترتيب المائدة يجب تجنب قطع نظر الضيف بالزهور والشموع وخلافه على المائدة مما يحجب رؤية الطعام أو الجالسين.*

* 4- لابد أن يبدأ ضيوفك أولا بتناول الطعام ثم أنت بعدهم .*

* 5- عدم الألحاح على الضيف في تناول اكثر من طاقته من الطعام .*

* 6- الحلويات أو الفاكهة يمكن أن تقدم على مائدة الطعام إن أمكن، بشرط كونها معدة ومنظفة ومجهزة، كما يمكن إرجاؤها وتقديمها فيما بعد عند الجلوس.*







* الإتيكيت علي طاولة الطعام*











* الجلوس على طاولة السفرة هو أحد المرسلات للأنطباعات الطيبة او السيئة. عليه فلنحرص على أن تكون المرسلات ايجابية ومرضية للمضيفين.*
*وهذا مايفترض أن يقوم به المضيف قبل المضيفين عندما يرى بعين فاحصة أن الجميع قد انتهوا فعلا من الطعام. وعلى الضيوف والمضيف التأكد من وضع المناديل على الطاولة دون أن يطووها او يطبقوها بأي شكل من الأشكال. وتوضع الشوكة والسكين على الطبق الرئيسي بشكل متقابل على الطبق الرئيسي. ويكون الجزء الحاد من السكين باتجاة عمق الطبق والشوكة تكون مقلوبة ( مسنناتها على الطبق). ومن الأتيكيت ايضا عدم ترك ملعقة الشوربة في زبدية الشوربة عند الأنتهاء منها بل تركها في طبق الزبدية ..... وكذلك ملاحظة عدم ترك أي من ألأدوات سواء السكين او غيرها على الطاولة .. فهذا خارج عن اصول الأتيكيت. بل ضع كل قطعه في الطبق المناسب لها. فملعقة الشاي او القهوة توضع بعد استخدامها في الطبق الحامل للكوب وهلم جرا.*



* قواعد عامة :*

* *تأكد من أن تسم بالله قبل الشروع في الأكل.*

* *عدم طلب بقايا الأكل ( متعارف عليها عند الأنجليز بحقيبة الكلب) اذا كنت مستضاف.*

* *عدم التدخين على طاولة السفرة اذا كنت مستضاف او مضيف اذا كان هناك من لايدخن على الطاولة.*

* *أجلس على الكرسي وظهرك مشدود الى الأعلى فهذا يشير الى كونك مرتاح.*

* *عند الأنتهاء من الأكل يمكن وضع الكوعين على الطاولة ولكن اثناء الأكل وبين كورسات الأكل ضع يديك على فخذيك او كفيك على طرف الطاولة.*

* *لا تأكل وفمك مفتوح ولا تصدر اصواتا مزعجة.*

* *لا تشفط الشوربة بل اشربها بعد أن تتحسس حرارتها برشفة صغيرة.*

* *لا تشرب مياة غازية اثناء الأكل كي لا تضطر الى أخراج الغازات من فمك بشكل مزعج. وان أضطررت الى ذلك فضع طرف المنديل على فمك واخرجها بدون صوت.*

* *لو علق شيء في الفم بين الأسنان لا تتخلل على الطاولة .. يمكنك الأستئذان قليلا واخراجها امام المراءة.*

* *في حالة سقوط أي من الأدوات على الأرض التقطها وضعها على الطاولة واطلب من المضيف او النادل في المطعم بتغييرها.*

* *الأجانب يضعون الشوكة في اليسار والسكين في اليمين .. تعلم انت أن تضع الشوكة في اليمين والسكين في اليمين وهذا محمود حتى عندهم.*

* *حاول عدم الأكثار من الكلام والضحك على الطاولة او رفع الصوت فهذا مخل بالأتيكيت.*

* *كل من مايليك وفي حال وجود طبق بعيد عنك يمكنك طلبة من المضيف او النادل.*

* *كل بهدوء ولا تأكل الأكل على بعضة وبسرعة فهذا من سوء الأدب ناهيك عن انه يساعد على سوء الهضم.*

* * اذا كنت مدعوة على الغذاء او العشاء وطلب منك أحد الملاحة فيجب منك إعطائه الملح والفلفل سويا لأنه من قواعد اللياقه (الاتيكيت) أن يضل الملح بجوار الفلفل على المائده . فقد يحتاج شخص أخر الفلفل على سبيل المثال ويصبح الأمر معقدا ( لو كانت الملاحة والفلفل بعيدين عن بعض)*


* * لو اردت القيام من على مائدة العشاء اثناء الأكل ، فأين تضعين الفوطه؟*
* توضع الفوطة فوق الكرسي إذا أردت الذهاب للحمام أو المطبخ أو أي مكان أخر. لا تقعي فى خطأ وضع الفوطة على المائده لأن ذلك يعطى إنطباعا سيئا لدى الناس الذين لا زالوا يأكلون .*



* *عند الأنتهاء من الأكل أحمد الله واشكره.*







* اتيكيت وفن ترتيب المائده*





*قليل من الإكسسوار والاهتمام يعطى العشاء أو الغذاء نوعا من الدفء والرومانسية و يضفي على جو المائدة شكلا مميزا لأن العلاقة بين أنواع الطعام وأشكاله وطبيعة ترتيب المائدة لها دور كبير في احتفاظ المائدة بتوازنها .*


* بالنسبة للألوان فيقول الخبراء انه إذا كان إعداد المائدة للإفطار فالاهتمام يكون بالألوان المبهجة المرحة التي تجعل بداية اليوم ذات طبيعة ربيعية متفائلة , أما الألوان لعشاء الأمسيات والرومانسية فيفضل لها الألوان الداكنة كالأزرق أو القرمزي إضافة إلى الشموع والورود بنفس اللون وتلك المائدة هي نفسها التي اختارها المتخصصون لدعوات الأعياد .*



* خبراء الإتيكيت يقولون إن الموائد يجب أن تضم شوكتين على اليسار واحدة كبيرة و الأخرى صغيرة .. و أيضا سكينين على اليمين واحدة منها للأسماك إذا تضمنتها قائمة الطعام والأخرى للحوم ومعهما ملعقة.*


* أدوات المائدة :*

* _الأطباق :*

*بالنسبة لوضع الأطباق فالقواعد تقول انه يوضع في البداية الطبق الأكبر للوجبة الرئيسية و يكون مسطح وفوقه طبق اصغر للسلطات والمأكولات الباردة وداخله طبق اصغر ثالث للحساء.*



* - الطّبق الرّئيسيّ : يستخدم لتقديم الطبق الرئيسي طّبق مستوي كبير .*


* - طبق مسطح ثاني أصغر ثمّ الرّئيسيّ لفاتح الشّهيّة أو السّلطة .*
* ويستخدم طبق صغير جدًّا للخبز والزّبدة*

* - السّلطانيّة : سلطانيّة الحساء. ويمكن الاستغناء عنها إذا كانت لا توجد في قائمتك الحساء.*

* وتختلف أنواع و أشكال أدوات المائدة و لكل منها استخدامه الخاص من اليسار لليمين :*

* - مجموعة الشّوك : وتُوضَع على الجانب الأيسر لمجموعة الأطباق وتُتَكَوَّن من ثلاثة شوك مرتبة من الخارج إلى الداخل شوكة السّلطة ثمّ شوكة فاتح الشّهيّة وفي النّهاية شوكة الطّبق الرّئيسيّ .*


* 1-شوكة الكوكتيل : تستخدم مع كوكتيلات الأكل البحري و فاكهة البحر و لتقديم الزيتون و المخللات.*


* 2-شوكة السلطة : تستخدم في تناول السلطة الفطائر و المعجنات و اللحوم الباردة .*



* 3-شوكة السمك : تضاف للسفرة عندما تحتوي قائمة الطعام على السمك فقط*


* 4-شوكة العشاء : لتناول العشاء ما عدا السمك .*

* السّكاكين : تُوضَع على الجانب الأيمن لمجموعة الطّبق وتُتَكَوَّن من ثلاثة سكاكين من الخارج إلى الدّاخل .أوّلاً هناك سكّين السّلطة ثمّ سكّين المأكولات البحريّة وفي النّهاية اللّحم والدجاج*


* 1-سكين الستيك : لتقطيع اللحوم .*


* 2-سكين السمك : تضاف للسفرة عندما تحتوي قائمة الطعام على السمك فقط .*


* 3-سكين الزبد : توضع على طبق الزبد و تستخدم لدهن الزبد و تقطيع الجبن .*


* 4-سكين العشاء : لتناول العشاء ما عدا السمك .*

* - الملاعق :تُوضَع على الجانب الأيمن لمجموعة الطّبق بعد مجموعة السّكاكين وتُتَكَوَّن من ملعقتين ملعقة الحساء في الخارج ثمّ ملعقة ثانية*

* 1-ملعقة الحساء :  تستخدم للحساء .*


* 2-ملعقة الحلو : للحلو و الفاكهة .*


* 3-ملعقة المشروبات : تستخدم مع المشروبات و الأيس كريم و الحلو عند تقديمها في أكواب طويلة .*


* 4-ملعقة الشاي : للشاي و القهوة .*

* - الفوط : الفوطة يمكن أن تُوضَع أيّ شكل أو الشّكل الذي تحبّه .*


* - مجموعة الحلوى : وتُتَكَوَّن من ملعقة صغيرة وشوكة صغيرة .*

* - الزّجاج : الكوب الكبير للماء .*
* وكوب زجاج متوسّط للعصير .*



* ملاحظات هامة :*


* 1) غطي المائدة بالغطاء المناسب على أن لا يتدلى اكثر من 30سم من جوانب الطاولة.*


* 2) عند وضع السكاكين والشوك والملاعق يجب أن لا تبتعد حافة مقابضها اكثر من 2سم عن حافة الطاولــة.*


* 3) ضعي السكين إلى يمين الطبق بحيث تكون حافتها الحادة باتجاه الطبق.*


*4) توضع الملاعق إلى يمين الطبق بالقرب من السكين ويعتمد عددها على الأصناف المقدمة، وما يستعمل منها أولا يوضع بعيدا عن الطبق إلى الخارج.*


* 5) توضع الشوكة إلى يسار الطبق وتكون أسنانها متجهة إلى الأعلى، فيما يعتمد عدد الشوك على الأصناف المقدمة، وما يستعمل منها أولا يوضع الأبعد عن الطبق.*


* 6) طبق السلطة يوضع إلى يسار الشوكة*


* 7) ضعي طبق الخبز والزبد ( في حالة استعماله ) إلى يسار الطبق أعلى الشوكة وتوضع سكين الزبد على يمين طبقها وتكون حافتها الحادة متجهة إلى وسط الطبق.*


* 8) ضعي كوب الماء إلى اليمين فوق رأس السكين .*








*  كيف تتعاملين مع ضيوفك المدعوين*





* ابتسامتك سر جاذبيتك على مائدتك*

*دعوة الأصدقاء أو الأقارب إلى موائد الطعام تعد من دواعي البهجة والمجاملات الاجتماعية السليمة في الحياة، لكن أحياناً تجد ربة البيت نفسها في مأزق عندما ترتجل في استقبال ضيوفها، وتشعر بفشل دعوتها وتقصيرها في الإلمام بفن الاستقبال.*


* لذلك فنجاح دعوتك يتوقف في أغلب الأحيان على طريقة تنظيمها المعدة سابقاً، وعلى بيت مرتب ومريح، كما أن فن الاستقبال اليوم يختلف عما كان عليه قديماً، بمعنى أنه تخلص من الكثير من القيود المتزمتة لتحل مكانها بعض الاستعدادات المدروسة ببساطة وأهمها الاستقبال والترحيب بقلب مفتوح.*

* ويشير خبراء الإتيكيت إلى أن الحالة النفسية التي تبدو عليها ربة البيت أمام الضيوف من أهم عوامل نجاح دعوتها، وأن الابتسامة الصريحة النابعة من القلب هي أجمل تحية، كما أن اعتدال المزاج وروح المرح من شأنهما أن يعوضا أي ثغرة ترجع إلى النسيان، وحتى يتحقق لك ذلك هناك بعض الارشادات المهمة التي تساعدك على أن تكوني على سجيتك، مضيفة جذابة تسبقها ابتسامتها وعبارات المجاملة والترحيب الرقيق:*

* - كوني دائماً موجودة أي لا تظلي في المطبخ بينما يتناول الضيوف المرطبات التي تسبق تناول الطعام.*

* - لا تنهضي عن المائدة بمجرد الانتهاء من آخر لقمة بحجة ترتيب الأمور في المطبخ، لأنه ليس لديك شغالة.*

* - إذا كنت تخشين نسيان شيء ما فسجلي كل ما تريدين عمله وابدئي بكتابة قائمة الطعام.*

* - اعرفي عدد الأطباق والملاعق والشوك التي يجب إعدادها، وضعي كل ذلك فوق منضدة متحركة إلى جانبك، إن هذه المنضدة المتحركة هي سلاح ربة البيت الأساسي وذراعها الأيمن الذي يجعلها تعد العشاء أو الغداء وهي جالسة في مكانها.- رتبي كل ما قد تحتاجين إليه على المنضدة المتحركة، فإذا نقصت، ملعقة مثلاً، فستضطرين إلى النهوض من مكانك.*

* - حاولي ألا تزحمي نفسك أيضاً بتحمل كل الأعباء، أعهدي ببعضها إلى أفراد الأسرة أو زوجك أو إلى صديقة حميمة، وهذه المهام تشمل: تقطيع الخبز، صب العصير، إعداد ماء الشرب والملاحات وغيرها.*

* - لرفع المائدة، إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بدعوة رسمية- فليس من واجبك أن تفرغي كل طبق من بقاياه، لكن الأفضل أن تضعي كل طبق فوق الآخر بما فيه من بقايا وشوك وملاعق وسكاكين.*

* - إذا كانت الدعوة عادية- أي غير رسمية- فيمكنك أن تحضرى قاربين عميقين من قوارب السلطة لتفريغ بقايا محتويات الأطباق في أحدهما ووضع الملاعق والشوك والسكاكين المستعملة في الآخر، ونفذي كل ذلك بهدوء وسرعة ومن دون عرقلة للأحاديث المتبادلة بين المدعوين.*

* - أما القاعدة الذهبية التي ذكرناها سابقاً والمتمثلة في الوجود الدائم لربة البيت فهي قاعدة أكيدة المفعول لبعث السرور الدائم في نفوس الضيوف، مما يعكس بهجة وإشراقاً على ربة البيت نفسها، ونتيجة لوجودك الدائم فإنك تستمتعين أيضاً بصحبة الأشخاص الذين وجهت إليهم الدعوة وبالإحساس اللطيف فإنهم يجدون فيك السيدة الكاملة، وليس الطباخة فقط التي أعدت لهم الطعام، ومن المهم جداً ألا تعطي للمدعوين الإحساس بأنك ضحيت براحتك وبذلت الجهد الخارق للترحيب بهم، فهذا لا يجعلهم على سجيتهم ويخلق جواً ثقيلاً محملاً بالكلفة.*







* كيف تعدين بوفيه ناجح فى بيتك ؟!*





* ان نجاح البوفيه لا شك يعتمد على نوعية الطعام و جودته و مقدار تنوعه بالتأكيد لكن ديكور البوفيه يلعب*
* دورارئيسيا بل مهما جدا و هو في الحقيقة ما قد يدفع بضيوفك للتوجه ناحية طاولة معينة أو زاوية في البوفيه دون الأخرى ..*

*الأواني الخاصة بالبوفيه أيضا لها دور بارز و قد لا تتوفر للجميع ويمكن الاستعاضة عنها بالأواني المعتادة ويكفي شراء مجموعة واحدة من صواني البوفيه و هي ليست بالباهضة السعر كما و انها تعمر فترة طويلة اذا تم الحفاظ عليها بشكل سليم .*
* - وجود منظر طبيعي كلوحة كبيرة أو سجادة جدارية خلف البوفيه حركة تجعل من البوفيه الذي صنعتيه شيئا يفوق توقعاتهم !*

* أنواع البوفيه*

* قد يكون البوفيه معتمدا على نوعية واحدة مثلا : البوفيه البحري و هي مكون من وجبات أطباق بحرية حتى السلطات المقدمة تكون بحرية كسلطة التونة*
* -وقد يكون بوفيه معتمدا على أطباق دول معينة كالبوفيه الآسيوي و هو أيضا يقدم تحت تصميم أسيوي في ديكوراته و حتى شكل أوانيه*


* - يحتوي على عدة البوفيه المشكل :هو الذي لا يعتمد على نوعية معينة او نظام واحد و قد أطباق من مختلف الدول و من مختلف الأصناف سواء كانت بحرية أو غيرها (وهو النوع الذي يفضله الاغلبية) .*

*  مستلزمات تجعل من البوفيه متميزا:*

* 1- آنية الاحماء (وهي ما تحفظ الطعام ساخنا) *

* 2- ملاقط البوفيه الخاصة و هي متعددة الأشكال تبعا لوظيفتها فمنها الخاص باللحوم ومنها الخاص بالسلطات*

* 3 - والملاعق المختلفة منها الخاص بالحلويات ومنهاالخاص بالشوربات*

* 4-واذا كنت ممن يعشقون الكماليات في البوفيه فاليك حاملاتخاصة للبوفيه*

* كيفيـــــــــة ترتيب البوفيه*

*- طاولات البوفيه على ذوق صاحب المنزل و لكن ما ينصح به خبراء تنظيم حفلات يعتمد ترتيب و تنظيم البوفيه هو عدم وضع الطاولات جميعها على مستوى واحد أو جعلها متراصة كطابورعسكري فهو يعطي شكلا رتيبا و مملا نوعا ما كما و انه يجعل الضيوف متكدسين ومتزاحمين انتظارا لمن امامهم و ذلك لعدم وجود خط سير آخر ولذلك نوعي في طاولاتك و*
* في ارتفاعاتها و حتى أشكالها و هو امر جميل و لصالحك لأن معظمنا لا يملك مجموعة من الطاولات المتساوية جميعها في الطول و العرض و الشكل بحيث تكفي لعمل البوفيه الذي اعتدنا رؤيته .*

* شموع و ورود على مائدتك*

* في الأمسيات الدافئة بالمشاعر والحميمية .. أضيفي المزيد بالشموع والزهور فى تنسيق مائدتك ودعيها تحتفل معك .*


* مفرش السفره*

*مفرش السفرة " ألف باء ترتيب المائدة وتنسيقها.. وهو الدليل على ذوقك وجمال اختياراتك, ولما له من تأثير طاغ فهو أيضا سر أناقة مائدة طعامك..*





​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

*اتيكيت ومهارة كسب الأصدقاء*










* 1- كما ترغب أن تكون متحدثاً جيداً.. فعليك بالمقابل أن تجيد فن الإصغاء لمن يحدثك.. فمقاطعتك له تضيع أفكاره وتفقده السيطرة على حديثه.. وبالتالي تجعله يفقد احترامه لك.. لأن إصغائك له يحسسه بأهميته عندك.*

* 2- حاول أن تنتقي كلماتك.. فكل مصطلح تجد له الكثير من المرادفات فاختر أجملها.. كما عليك أن تختار موضوعاً محبباً للحديث.. وأن تبتعد عما ينفر الناس من المواضيع.. فحديثك دليل شخصيتك.*

* 3- حاول أن تبدو مبتسماً هاشاً باشاً دائماً.. فهذا يجعلك مقبولاً لدى الناس حتى ممن لم يعرفوك جيداً.. فالابتسامة تعرف طريقها إلى القلب.*

* 4- حاول أن تركز على الأشياء الجميلة فيمن تتعامل معه.. وتبرزها فلكل منا عيوب ومزايا.. وإن أردت التحدث عن عيوب شخص فلا تجابهه بها ولكن حاول أن تعرضها له بطريقة لبقة وغير مباشرة كأن تتحدث عنها في إنسان آخر من خيالك.. وسيقيسها هو على نفسه.*

* 5- حاول أن تكون متعاوناً مع الآخرين في حدود مقدرتك.. ولكن عندما يطلب ذلك حتى تبتعد عن الفضول.*

* 6- حاول أن تقلل من المزاح.. فهو ليس مقبولاً عند كل الناس.. وقد يكون مزاحك ثقيلاً فتفقد من خلاله من تحب.. وعليك اختيار الوقت المناسب لذلك.*

* 7- ابتعد عن التلون والظهور بأكثر من وجه.. فسيأتي عليك يوم وتتكشف أقنعتك.*

* 8- ابتعد عن التكلف بالكلام والتصرفات.. ودعك على طبيعتك مع الحرص على عدم فقدان الاتزان.. وفكر بما تقوله قبل أن تنطق به.*

* 9- لا تحاول الادعاء بما ليس لديك.. فقد توضع في موقف لا تحسد عليه.. ولا تخجل من وضعك حتى لو لم يكن بمستوى وضع غيرك فهذا ليس عيباً.. ولكن العيب الزيف عندما ينكشف.*

* 10- اختر الأوقات المناسبة للزيارة.. ولا تكثرها.. وحاول أن تكون بدعوة.. وإن قمت بزيارة أحد فحاول أن تكون خفيفاً لطيفاً.. فقد يكون لدى مضيفك أعمال وواجبات يخجل أن يصرح لك بها، ووجودك يمنعه من إنجازها.*

* 11- لا تكن لحوحاً في طلب حاجتك..لا تحاول إحراج من تطلب إليه قضاؤها.. وحاول أن تبدي له أنك تعذره في حالة عدم تنفيذها وأنها لن تؤثر على العلاقة بينكما.*

* 12- حافظ على مواعيدك مع الناس واحترمها.. فاحترامك لها معهم.. سيكون من احترامك لهم.. وبالتالي سيبادلونك الاحترام ذاته.*

* 13- ابتعد عن الثرثرة.. فهو سلوك بغيض ينفر الناس منك ويحط من قدرك لديهم.*

* 14- مهما بلغت منزلتك، عليك بالتواضع، فهو من أجمل الأخلاق.. فإنه يرفع من قدرك ويجعلك تبدو أكثر ثقة بنفسك.. وبالتالي سيجعل الناس يحرصون على ملازمتك وحبك.*


* كيف تعاتب اصدقائك بأسلوب راقي*


* العتاب فيه صفاء النفوس والعتاب على قدر المحبة، قول يتداوله الناس، لكن العتاب لا يكون أسلوبا فعالا إلا إذا استخدم في الوقت المناسب ومع الشخص المناسب الذي يتقبل العتاب اللطيف بصدر رحب. وحتى لا تخسر أصدقاءك من عتابك لهم، نقدم لك فيما يلي 6 نصائح في هذا الشأن:*

* حدد عتابك: فلا يجب ان يزيد عتابك على حد معين، ولا تحول كلامك لنوع من التوبيخ، ولا تكرر ما تقوله ولا تلح كثيرا، حتى لا يتحول كلامك لنوع من الهجوم غير المحبب.*


* لا تتهاون: بينما لا يجب أن يزيد عتابك على حد معين، يلزم أيضا ان لا ينقص عن الحد الذي يجعله فعالا، فالتهاون أحيانا يؤدي إلى استسهال الأمر من قبل صديقك، ومن ثم يتمادى في عدم مراعاة ما يضايقك.*

* لا توجه اتهاما مباشرا: فلا يجب أن تضع صديقك موضع المتهم، فتضطره للدفاع عن نفسه بطريقة تبدو وكأنه يبرئ شخصه من تهمة مؤكدة، فذلك يوغر صدره اتجاهك، وربما تخسره جزئيا أو كليا.*


* ضع النقاط على الحروف: عندما تعاتب صديقك حدد بدقة الأشياء التي ضايقتك منه، بمعنى أن تضع النقاط على الحروف، مع التأكيد عند عتابك انك باق على صداقته، وان عتابك ما هو إلا من باب البقاء على الود القديم.*

* كن مهذبا: فلا تستخدم أبدا كلمات خارجة عن الأدب، وانتق ألفاظك بعناية، حتى لا تحرج صديقك فلا يعود ينسى كلماتك.*

* كن هادئا: لا ترفع صوتك، وتكلم بهدوء ودون انفعال، وتذكر انك تعاتب ولا تشاجر*







* إتيكيت تناول الطعام*








* - البيتزا:*

* إذا لم تقطع البيتزا وتقــدم لك علي هيئــة شـرائح قم أنت بتقطيعها إلي شرائح متساوية بالسكين، وعندما تكون ساخنة يتم تناولها بالشوكة والسكين، ومن المقبول أيضاًً أن تمسك كل شريحة وتناولها بيدك (بدون الشوكة والسكينة).*


* - البطاطس بكافة أنواعها:*

* 1- البطاطس المحمرة (فرنش فرايز): إما أن تقدم لك طبق منفصل، أو أن تأخذ الكمية المناسبة المقدمة أمامك علي المائدة بواسطة الشوكة ثم تقطع إلي أجزاء صغيرة وتأكلها باستخدام الشوكة.*

* 2- البطاطس المخبوزة (المطهية): يمكنك أخذ الكمية المناسبة بواسطة الشوكة الكبيرة المقدمة معها ثم توضع في الطبق وتقطع إلي أجزاء صغيرة مع إضافة التوابل لها.*

* 3- البطاطس المهروسة (البيورية): تؤخذ الكمية بواسطة ملعقة المائدة الصغيرة.*


* - شيش الكباب:*

* إمسك الخلة المثبت عليها الكباب بيد، واستخدام الشوكة باليد الأخرى لإنزال قطع الكباب إلي الطبق عن طريق الضغط علي القطع من أعلي وبعد أن يتم الانتهاء من ذلك، ضع الكباب في جانب واحد من الطبق ويتم تقطيع كل قطعة عند تناولها بالسكين والشوكة.*


* - الملح:*

* لا تضيف الملح لما تتناوله من أطعمة إلا قبل تذوقه، وإذا أردت المزيد منه لا تمد يدك عبر المائدة أو فوق الطعام للحصول علي زجاجة الملح لكن اطلبه من الشخص الذي يستخدمها أولاً وإن كانت بجانبك فحركها بواسطة الملعقة حتى تصل لطبقك.*


* - الحساء:*

* عندما يقدم الحساء لك في فنجان الحساء الصغير الذي يوجد به يمكنك شربه مباشرة من الفنجان، أما إذا قدم في إناء عميق لابد من استخدام الملعقة. لا تصدر أصواتاًً عند تناولك الحساء، وعند الانتهاء من تناوله ضع الملعقة علي جانب الطبق المقدم عليه الإناء ويعني هذا في الموائد الرسمية أنك جاهز للطبق التالي، وتستخدم مغرفة (كبشة) في وضع الكمية الملائمة التي تحتاجها من الحساء.*


* - المكرونة الإسباجتي:*

* تبدو صعبة في تناولها، لكنه علي العكس تماماًً ويتم ذلك عن طريق الشوكة بالطبع وتكون الملعقة هي المعيار في تحديد الكمية التي ستتناولها بالشوكة بحيث لا يتم الإكثار في نفس الوقت من الكمية، توضع الشوكة في المكرونة ثم حاول لف المكرونة حول الشوكة، كما أنه من المقبول أيضاًً استخدام الشوكة في تقطيع شرائط المكرونة إلي أجزاء معتدلة يستطيع الشخص تناولها بدون أية مشاكل أو صعوبات. تستخدم ملعقة المائدة الصغيرة في تقديم أنواع الصلصة المختلفة الخاصة بالمكرونة.*


* - السلاطات:*

* إما أن تقدم لك في أحجام صغيرة حينئذ يسهل تناولها ولا توجد مشكلة وهذا دليل علي الخدمة الخاصة والعناية بالضيف علي أن يتم تناولها بالشوكة. وإذا قدمت قبل الطبق الرئيسي أو بعده استخدم شوكة السلطة الصغيرة، إما إذا قدمت مع الطبق الرئيسي تستخدم شوكة الطبق الرئيسي. وتأخذ الكمية المناسبة عن طريق ملعقة كبيرة مخصصة لذلك.*
* إما إذا قدمت السلطة علي هيئة قطع كبيرة عليك بتقطيعها بالسكين إلي القطع التي تلائمك كل قطعة عند تناولها.*



* 

*


* اتيكيت خلع الحذاء *










* - هل تعرضت من قبل لموقف خلع الأحذية ... أقصد أنك عند زيارتك لأحد الأصدقاء ثم طلب منك خلع حذائك قبل الدخول ...*
* ماذا سيكون رد فعلك علي الرغم أننا لسنا في اليابان؟!.*

*- من فضلك لا تغضب ولا تنفعل فهذه عادة صحية تحافظ علي نظافة منزلك من أتربة الشوارع الملوثة والعالقة بالأحذية ... لكن قد لا يتقبلها بعض الأشخاص.*

* - فإما عدم الاستسلام وعدم خلع الحذاء، وعلي المضيف أن يقدم الحل من جانبه بأن يضع قطعة سجاد صغيرة أمام المدخل (داخل المنزل) وأمام الباب من الخارج وبذلك لن تتسخ سجاجيدك الجميلة.*

* - أو الاستسلام وخلع الحذاء علي الفور، ولكن بحل مرضي أيضاً يقدمه المضيف بأن يوفر لك البديل ويعوضك عن الحذاء "الشبشب" بجانب باب المنزل لارتدائه علي الفور بحيث لا تصبح عار القدمين وتحتفظ بأناقتك.*



* 

*


* إتيكيت الرد على الهاتف*










* - ما هي الطريقة المثلي للرد علي المكالمات التليفونية؟*
* هل توجد طريقة وسلوك للإتيكيت للرد علي التليفون ... حتى التليفون .. نعم للتليفونات أصول وقواعد ينبغي اتباعها.*

* * ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة للرد علي التليفون؟*
*ما زالت كلمة "آلو" بكافة معانيها وترجماتها هي الإجابة المتربعة علي عرش الردود علي المكالمات التليفونية أو مثيلاتها :”هاللو“ باللغات الأجنبية.*

* * هل من الصحيح أن يقوم الطالب بذكر اسمه بمجرد الرد علي مكالمته؟*
* نعم، فهذه هي الإجابة أيضاً المثلي من قبل الطالب والتي لا تتغير ولكن الذي يختلف هي طريقة التقديمة من شخص لآخر وحسب الشخص الذي سيرد عليك:*
* - إذا كان المجيب خادم/خادمة: " أنا السيد/ .... ، هل السيد/ .... موجود".*
* - إذا كان المجيب طفل: " أنا السيد/ .... ، هل والدتك/ والدك موجود".*
* - وفي حالة معرفتك للشخص الذي رد عليك ترحب به باسمه ثم تعرفه بنفسك وتطلب الشخص الذي تريد أن تتحدث معه: "أهلا .... أنا .... ، هل .... موجود بالمنزل".*
* - إذا كان الطالب شخصاً أكبر منك في السن ويطلب شخص أصغر منه في السن فيكتفي بذكر اسمه فقط "أنا السيد/ .... ".*
* - إذا كان الطالب شخصاًً صغيراً ويطلب أكبر منه سناًً سواء أكان رجلاًً أم إمرأة: " آلو سيد/ سيدة .... أنا .... ".*
* - إذا كان الطالب طفلاًً ويريد التحدث مع صديق له: " آلو سيد/ سيدة .... أنا .... هل أستطيع التحدث إلي .... من فضلك".*

* * وفي حالة عدم تقديم الطالب نفسه أو الكشف عن اسمه وشخصيته، فليس من الوقاحة في شئ أن تطلب منه تعريف نفسه أو بمعني آخر ذكر اسمه. والأمر هنا لا يعني عدم التأدب فى الرد بقدر ما هو يعني تحقيق الأمن والأمان لأهل المنزل، لأن الكثير من الأشخاص يطلبون للتأكد من عدم وجود أحد بالمنزل من أجل أغراض السرقة علي سبيل المثال. وإذا تعرفت علي اسم الشخص ولم تتعرف علي هويته أو هويتها فيجب أن تكون الإجابة بالرد التالي:*
* "هو مشغول الآن ليس بوسعه الرد عليك، من الطالب إذا لكي يرد المكالمة" بدلاًً من أن تقول له "ليس موجود بالمنزل".*


* * ويأتي دور المجيب في النهاية بعد التعرف علي هوية الطالب واسمه بالترحيب بالطالب وذكر اسمه في المقابل أيضاً*



* 

*


* اتيكيت كافةوسائل الأتصال*











* وسائل الاتصال الإلكترونية:*

*- توافر كافة وسائل الاتصال الإلكترونية قد تكون شبه ملحة فى المنزل .. وإن لم تكن بالفعل قد توفرت الآن من تليفونخلوي .. فاكس .. بريد إلكتروني ..*
* أما في العمل فهي ضرورية وغاية في الأهمية والقلق في نفس الوقت. وهناك قواعد فعالة لاستخدام هذه الوسائل المزعجة.*


* -ميكروفون التليفون:*

* متى تستخدمه بدلاً من رفع السماعة بيديك؟ ستكون الإجابة المنطقية عند إنشغالك بشئ من كتابة رسائل أو إعداد ملفات سواء لها علاقة بهذه المكالمة أم لا وذلك بعد الاستئذان من الذي تتحدث معه. وإذا كانت يداك دائمة الانشغال عليك باستخدام سماعة الرأس .. وبذلك ستتجنب تصنت الغير على مكالماتك!!.*


* التليفون المحمول:*

* هو أداة هامة للغاية لكن الكثير منا يسئ استخدامه. والغرض الأساسي منه الاستعانة به في الأماكن التي لا توجد بها وسائل الاتصال لأغراض العمل الهامة وليس للتسلية كما يعتقد البعض.*


* -تليفون السيارة:*

* حلاً مثالياً إذا كنت تقضي معظم الوقت خارج المكتب متنقلاً بالسيارة – لكن احذر استخدامه بكثرة أثناء القيادة لتجنب الحوادث أو عند دخول نفق تحت الأرض.*


* البريد الالكترونى:*

* وسيلة سريعة جداً وغير رسمية كأنك تتحدث مع شخص وجهاً لوجه. لكن لابد من الالتزام بالرسمية عند استخدامه، فعندما تبعث رسالة إلى مديرك وأنت معتاد على مناداته بلقبه فلا تغيره في الرسالة باستخدام الاسم الأول مثلاً. لا تستخدم النكات أو علامات الترقيم التي ليست لها أية ضرورة أو تلك الجمل الضاحكة بين قوسين.*
* لا تكتب الرسالة إذا كانت باللغة الإنجليزية بالحروف الاستهلالية الكبيرة.*


* الفاكس:*

* إرسال الفاكس يكون للضرورة القصوى فلا تضيع وقتك غيرك أو تشغل خطه التليفوني إلا في الأمور الهامة والفاصلة.*
* لا تحاول مطلقاً إرسال السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بك عن طريق الفاكس إلا إذا طلب منك ذلك. لابد وأن يحتوي على صفحة استهلالية توضح فيها عدد الصفحات التي ترسلها والتاريخ ولمن ترسله والجهة الراسلة ورقم تليفونك والفاكس لتفادي حدوث أية مشاكل أو أعطال في الاستقبال.*









*اتيكيت الأنترنت*










*1- الرد على الرسائل*

*  الرسائل المهمة أو الحقيقية سواء من أجل أعمال هامة أو لإرسال التحية لصديق ... من قواعد الإتيكيت الرد عليها وعدم إهمالها.*


* 2- ما هو الموضوع*

* لا تترك القارئ في حيرة, فمستخدم الإنترنت يحتاج إلى العناوين الصريحة المباشرة لتوفير الوقت ولتنبيه القارئ إلى مضمون الرسالة للحصول على الرد السريع.*


* 3- الاعلان عن العناوين البريدية:*

*عندما ترسل بريد من الأصدقاء فأنت تستخدم قائمة العناوين المسجلة عندك لاختصار الوقت, وقد ترسل الرسالة إلى أشخاص لا يرغبون فيها أو لا يرغبون في معرفة الآخرين بعناوينهم ... فعليك مراعاة ذلك وبذل بعض المجهود*



*4- مراجعة الأخطاء اللغوية:*

*كل واحد منا معرض للأخطاء اللغوية في كتاباته, لتفادى ذلك عليك بقراءة الرسالة مرة أخرى بعد الانتهاء منها لضمان تجنب مثل هذه الأخطاء.*


* 5- اختيار المواقع :*

* تتنوع المواقع وصفحاتها على الإنترنت, ومعظم المواقع عندما تقوم بزيارتها ترسل نشرات إخبارية لعملائها, قد تزعجك وتملأ صندوق بريدك .. فعليك بالاختيار الصحيح لها.*

* 6- الخصوصية:* 

*  البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك هو لخصوصياتك, أما بريد العمل فللعمل.*


* 7- عند تغيير عنوان البريد الالكترونى الخاص بك :*

*  إرسال العنوان الجديد لكافة العملاء والأصدقاء, والتأكد من عدم وجود أية رسائل مهمة على العنوان القديم.*







* يتبع...*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

*اهم قواعد الإتيكيت بين الأزواج*











*الحياة بلا دستور ومجموعة من القوانين والأنظمة تحترم وتطبق ، حياة جاهلية فوضوية متخلفة .*


 *والبيت الذي يؤسس على الغرائز تهدمه الغرائز.. والمنـزل الذي يبنى على الماء يغرقه الماء.. والدار التي تشيد في مجرى السيل يهدمها السيل.. والأسرة التي تتكون على تقوى وطاعة الله لا تقلعها الريح مهما كانت..*

 *ابن بيتك على صخرة.. تلك نصيحة الأجداد للأحفاد.*

 *ما أجمل النظام وما أروعه في داخل الأسرة.. والمدرسة.. والمصنع. والمسجد والشارع. وما أقبح الفوضى وما أفظعها في البيت والمدرسة والنادي والميادين. ومن مهام الأنبياء العظيمة التي خصهم الله تعالى بها : تعليم الناس مكارم الأخلاق. ويطلق بعض الناس على الفضائل ومحاسن الأخلاق لفظ الإتيكيت. ومن يطبق هذه القواعد فإنه رجل عالم بالإتيكيت وأصوله . ومن يخالف هذه اللوائح يسمى رجلاً جاهلاً بالإتيكيت وفنونه .*

 *وكثيراً ما يراعي كل إنسان مشاعر الطرف الآخر الغريب عنه ، حتى يكتسب ثقته واحترامه وتقديره .*

 *ونحن غالباً لا نلقي بالاً لطريقة تعاملنا مع إنسان عزيز علينا ، يعيش بيننا - مثل شريك الحياة - وقد نجرح مشاعره دون قصد غالباً (أو بقصد أحياناً) لأننا نعتقد أن أصول الإتيكيت تطبق فقط حين نتعامل مع الغرباء.. أما الجفاء والغلظة وقلة الذوق تستعمل مع الأقرباء .*

 *ومن هنا وجب على كل عروسين جديدين أن يتفقا سوياً على قواعد ، تكتب في شكل وثيقة أو اتفاق ، تشمل كل ما تثرى به الحياة ، ويوفر المتعة فيها من أنشطة وهوايات مختلفة وقراءات وزيارات وتأملات ورحلات .. إلخ . وذلك ليحترم كل شريك شريكه ويشعره بقيمته ، ويقلل مخالفاته وسوء معاملاته .*

 *وليكن هناك نوع من الجزاء أو التأديب المناسب للمخالفة مثل خصام يوم أو يومين فقط ، والاعتذار ، أو شراء هدية معقولة..إلخ .*

 *وبعد ذلك يوقع الطرفان على الوثيقة برضا كامل . وقد تضاف بنود جديدة مع مرور الوقت وتحذف بنود ، ولكن يظل النظام قائماً والاحترام متواصلاً.*

 *ومن قواعد الأخلاق التي يحث عليها الإسلام وأصحاب العقول المستنيرة والتي يسميها البعض إتيكيتاً :*

 *1. قبل أن ندخل على أحد في غرفته نستأذن ونطرق الباب.*

 *2. عند الدخول إلى البيت أو الغرفة أو السيارة نلقي السلام.*

 *3. الخروج من الغرفة نسأل من فيها: هل يريد شيئاً قبل الانصراف؟*

 *4. لا نقرأ خطاباً أو شيكاً أو ورقة لا تخصنا.*

 *5. عندما نستعير قلماً أو كتاباً أو مسطرة نعيدها إلى مكانها.*

 *6. إذا كسرنا شيئاً أو أفسدناه اشترينا بديلاً له.*

 *7. عندما نقلب شيئاً أو نغير موضعه مما يخص شريكنا نعيده إلى وضعه الأول.*

 *8. إذا أخطأ أحدنا في حق الآخر فليعتذر له.*

 *9. إذا اعتذر أحدنا وهو مسيء فليقبل الثاني اعتذاره ، ولا يكثر في اللوم.*

 *10. الحديث بيننا يجب أن يكون هادئاً ومحترماً ، وليس فيه سباب.*

 *11. نقول الحق ولو كان مراً ، ولكن بطريقة لطيفة غير جارحة.*

 *12. من يحتج إلى نصيحة ، نقدمها له بحب وبلا تعالٍ.*

 *13. عندما يفرح أحدنا فليفرح الآخر ، وإذا بكى أحدنا فليحزن الثاني معه ، وليبك أو يتباك.*

 *14. إذا حلّت مناسبة سعيدة لأحدنا فلنشارك جميعاً فيها دون اعتذار.*

 *15. نحترم هوايات كل منا ونقدرها ، ونثني عليها ، وكأنها هواياتنا.*

 *16. لا نقابل عصبية واندفاع أحدنا بعصبية مماثلة.*

 *17. إذا عجز أحدنا عن أداء مهمة واحتاج للعون فلنعاونه دون إبطاء.*

 *18. لا داعي لخلق المشكلات والنبش في الماضي حتى لا تتجدد الآلام والأحزان.*

 *19. التسامح والعفو عند المقدرة من شيم الأكرمين.*

 *20. فلنقسم العمل فيما بيننا ، وليؤد كل منا ما عليه ، قبل أن يطلب ما له.*

 *21. لا نكذب مهما كان الأمر والخطأ فالكذب أبو الخطايا ، ولا يدخل كذاب الجنة.*

 *22. ولا يكذّب أحدنا الآخر إذا تحدث أمام الناس ، وروى قصة شاهدناها معاً فنقص منها شيئاً أو زاد ، بل ندعه يكملها كما أراد.*

 *23. فليجب كل منا لزوجه ما يحبه لنفسه وليعمل على راحته قدر استطاعته.*

 *24. الصبر على الشدائد عبادة .. وشكر الله دوماً واجب.*

 *25. الصلاة عماد الدي ، والثقة بالله هي أساس النجاح واليقين.*

 *26. فلينادِ كل منا صاحبه بلقب يحبه ، ولا يرفع الكلفة في الحوار والمزاح سراً أو جهراً.*






 * يتبع ..*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

*للأنوثه أحكام في الحركه والكلام*

* ( اتيكيت خاص بالمرأة فقط )*











 *الأنوثة .. رونق خاص، نوع متميز جدا من الجاذبية.. تسرق أنظار الرجال والنساء معا*
 *وجمال المرأة محسوب عليها .. يقيد حريتها في كثير من الأحيان .. وقد يتسبب بالفعل في ضيق شديد لها، فتتمني، ولو للحظات، لو لم تكن الفراشة البديعة، التي وهبها الله كل هذه النعم والتناغم والتناسق.*
 *هناك تصرفات تلقائية ، وقد تصدر عن المرأة دون ان تنتبه لها .. كأن تضع اصبعها في فمها .. أو أن تلوح بيدها بشكل يفقدها وقارها.. أو أن تستسلم للحظة سعادة بالغة فترفع صوتها بضحكة صاخبة .. أو لحظة ألم ، قتجهش فى البكاء بنبرة عالية .. أو أن تتلفظ بكلمة غير لائقة ، تخسر معها صورة ملائكية فى الأذهان و بالتالى .. يصعب وضع رتوش لها قد تمتد إلى سنوات طويلة.*
 *لاصلاح ما أفسدتة و شوهتة فى ثوان قليلة.*
 *خبراء الإتيكيت .. يشيدون بعض المدارس التى تهتم بتدريس مادة السلوكيات الواجب مراعاتها من كل فتاة منذ سنوات عمرها الأولى .. حيث تهتم بتدريس مادة السلوكيات الواجب مراعتها من كل فتاة منذ سنوات عمرها الأولى .. حيث تهتم بتعريف الفتاة .. كيف تجلس مع ضم الرجلين فى أتزان و هدوء .. و طريقة تناول الطعام .. و السير بخطوات ضيقة .. و التحدث اللبق بأسلوب لائق .. مع الأهتمام بمبادئ التعامل بلباقة و شياكة ، مما يجعل منها الزهرة اليانعة فى بستان الجميلات*


 *إن الجمال الرائع لايقف عند الوجه بل يتعداه إلى الجسم كله ...*

 *إلى طريقة الجلوس والوقوف, إلى موديل الشعر وطريقة التعبير إلى النظافة والترتيب ,*

 *كل هذه النواحي تلعب دورها في إعطاء الإنطباع الجمالي المرغوب لدى الناظرين ...*

 *ستجدين هنا التعليمات التي سوف تساعد مظهرك الخارجي...*


 *... وقفتك ... جلستك ... مشيتك ... شذاك ... عطرك... أشياء اخرى ...*

 *خلاصة القول أننا هنا سوف نلقي الضوء على على اسس علمية وعملية سليمة*

 *تعتبر من ضروريات أنوثتك...*



 *كيف تتحدثين*

*(اسرار الباقه)*


 *السر الأول*

 *أختيار الموضوع المفضل والمثير مع الاخرين*
 *فتحدثي مع الناس في الاشياء التي يحبونها*

 *الثاني*

 *تكلمي من قلبك فما يخرج من القلب يدخل القلب*

 *الثالث* 

 *أحرصي ان يتسم كلامك بحب واحترام لمن تتحدثي معه*
 *فأنت بذلك ترضينه نفسيا وفي المقابل سيمنحك شعوره الايجابي*

 *الرابع*

 *لا تحاولين حفظ الكلمات التي تودين الحديث بها عن ظهر قلب*
 *اجعلي كلماتك من القلب لا من الذاكره*

 *الخامس* 

 *قبل بدء الكلام جمعي افكارك ونسقيها ورتبيها كي تكون متصله*

 *السادس*

 *تنجحي في توصيل افكارك وارائك للاخرين واقناعهم بما تريدين*

 *السابع*

 *التحدث بصوت عالي ومزعج بل كوني هادئه وصوتك واضح و*
 *ابتعدي عن الغمز واللمز (والغيبه والنميمه)*

 *الثامن*

 *انظري دائما بعين محدثك واظهري اهتمامك به*

 *التاسع*

 *لا تتهامزي الحديث مع احد ولا تقاطعيه*

 *العاشر*

 *فوزي بولاء محدثك على الاطلاق بتذكرك لاسمه دائما*

 *الحادي عشر*

 *لا تنتقدي الاخرين ولا تلوميهم بل على العكس التمسي لهم الاعذار*
 *وتفهمي المواقف والدوافع*

 *الثاني عشر*

 *تعلمي ان تكوني موضع ثقة الاخرين واذا وضع احدهم ثقته بك انهضي بها*

 *الثالث عشر*

 *تعودي على القول المناسب في الموقف المربك*

 *الرابع عشر*

 *لا تخرجي عن حدود اللباقه في التعامل مع الاخرين*
 *مهما حدث فاضحكي معهم اكثر مما تضحكي عليــهم*

 *الخامس عشر*

 *كوني مبتسمه *

 *السادس عشر*

 *كوني مستمعه اكثر من التكلم*

 *السابع عشر* 

 *كوني شجاعه واعترفي بأخطائكِ قبل ان يهمس لك به أحد*

 *الثامن عشر*

 *الباقتك مع كبار السن كوني مستمعه جيده ومنصته*
 *ولا تحاولي اقناعهم بأي شئ غير نابع من داخلهم*
 *فبعد الستين يكون الانسان اكثر عنادا ومحاولة لاثبات ذاته*

 *التاسع عشر*

 *المتحدث اللبق يحرص دائما على ان يقصر في حديثه فينجو من النقد*
 *و يكون كلامه مقبولا ومؤثرا*

 *العشرون*

 *كلما قابلتي شخصا أحبي فيه صفته الطيبة التي تكتشفينها فيه وبذلك ستحبين كل الناس*








 *اتيكيت المشيه الصحيحه*









 *المشيه الصحيحه سر من اسرارالجمال:*

 *المشي هو أهم مايلفت النظر في المرأة...*

 *فقد تكون جميلة, أنيقة ومع هذا فإنها تجر قدميها بتثاقل معيب...*

 *أو أنها تسير قفزاً كالعصفور أو أنها تقلد مشة إحدى نجوم السينما....*

 *وهذا خطأ فاااااادح .....*

 *فنجوم السينما , خلافاً لما تعتقدين , لايسرن في حياتهن العادية كما يسرن أمامك على الشاشة...*

 *هناك المخرجون وأخصائيو الدعاية, وهم الذين يفرضون على الممثلة نوعاً خاصاً من المشي*

 *يصبح علماً عليها....*

 *إنها بضاعة للتصدير والمتاجرة ليس أكثر.....*

 *وهناك قواعد عامة لما يجب أن تفعليه وما يجب أن تتحاشيه طبقيها بعناية وبصورة عفوية*

 *لاتكلف فيها فإنها من مستلزمات جمالك الذي نريد له أن يكون كاملاً لانقص فيه...*

 *إحذري :*

 *إحذري الأمور التالية......*

 *1- أن تقلدي مشية أيه إمرأة أخرىسواء كانت نجمة من نجوم السينما أو غيرهن*

 *لأن لك مشيتك الخاصة بك والتي يمكنك أن تعرفيها بالتمرين والممارسة...*

 *2- أن تسيري وكتفاك متجهان إلى الأمام...*

 *3- أن تضعي كعبك على الأرض قبل وضع مقدمة القدم...*

 *4- أن تحركي ركبتيك بصورة إستدارية...*

 *5- أن تخرجي قدميك عن نطاق محور الجسم أثناء السير...*

 *6- أن تسيري بخطوات واسعة تسابقين بها الريح...*

 *7- أن تسيري بخطوات قصيرة جداً تشبهين بها السلحفاة...*

 *8- أن تؤرجحي وركيك يمنة ويسرة حسب خطواتك...*

 *هذه هي الأمور التي يجب عليك تجنبها ...*

 *وأحرصي على التالي :*

 *1_ أن تسيري عشر دقائق يومياً في المنزل , وأنت باسطة ذراعيك على الجانبين*

 *كما يفعل البهلوان محافظة إلى أقصى حد على توازنك بصورة طبيعية...*

 *2_ أن تضعي قدمك في كل خطوة بصورة مستقيمة أمام القدم الأخرى*

 *ثم إنعطفي برشاقة بتحريك جذعك قبل الخطوة التالية...*

 *3_ أن تضعي بعد ثلاث دقائق من بدء التمرين كتاباً ثقيلاً فوق رأسك ثم تسيري*

 *بقامة منتصبة في ليونة ومرونة في إتجاه واحد شريطة أن تظل قدماك مستقيمين...*

 *4_ ألا تؤرجحي وركيك أثناء السير بتحريك الركبتين بل يجب أن تلقي بثقل جسمك*

 *من الخلف إلى الأمام بثني الركبة ودون الإستعانة بالورك...*

 *5_أن تعودي نفسك على السير بجذع مستقيم بدون تصنع , ورأس عال من غير شموخ وتكبر...*

 *6_ أن تحركي ذراعيك بإنتظام تتحرك في الذراع اليمنى مع الساق اليسرى والعكس بالعكس....*

 *(( مع التمرين تصبح جزء لايتجزأ من حياتك تقومين به من غير تكلف ))*







 * الصعود والهبوط من الدرج له قواعد واصول*











 *الصعود والهبوط من الدرج , هما الآخران , محكان هامان للمرأة التي تعرف كيف تحافظ على مظاهر جمالها ,*

 *فتبرزه في إطار جذاب من التصرفات الطبيعية المدروسة....*

 *ففي الصعود يجب أن تراعى ..الملاحظات التالية..*

 *1- لاتلقي بثقلك على حاجز الدرج (( الدرابزين)) بل ليكن لمسك إياه لمساً رفيقاً رقيقاً..*

 *2- حذار من أن تنحني إلى الأمام كثيراً , إذ أن ذلك يضطرك إلى جر قدميك الخلفيه جراً إلى الأعلى ,*

 *مما يشوه منظرك , بل يجب أن تنحني إلى الأمام قليلاً ثم إرفعي قدمك قليلاً إلى أعلى من مستوى الدرجة ,*

 *ثم أنزليها برفق ودون أن تحدثي أي صوت(( بقدميك)) ثم إدفعي جسمك إلى أعلى بقدمك الخلفيه وهكذا..*

 *3- الهبوط من الدرج... حذار من النزول وركبتاك متباعدتان وجذعك مندفع إلى الأمام بصورة مزعجة ,*

 *ولاتضربي الدرجات بكعبيك...*

 *4- إنحني إلى الأمام قليلاً كي ترى الدرجات السفلى , ولاحظي هنا أن الانحناء لايقصد به ثني الجذع..*

 *مجرد إنحناءة بسيطة رشيقة تكفي..*

 *5- ليكن قوامك منتصباً ومتزناً عند الهبوط ,*

 *وإثني ركبتك الخلفيه عندما ترمين بقدمك الأمامية نحو الدرجة السفلى بلطف وهدوء...*









 *انتبهي لحركاتك فكل حركه لها معني*









*لكل منا عاداته وطريقته في التعبير عن رأيه سواء بالكلام أو بالحركة وأحيانا كثيرة نجد أنفسنا نقوم بحركات لا إرادية ينتبه إليها الآخرون، بعض الحركات لها معنى عند الفتيات خاصة.. علماء النفس وجدوا تحليلات لكل حركة وفسروا معانيها الكامنة في النفس والتي قد لا يدركها الإنسان نفسه.*


 *تحريك الخواتم أو الحلق:*

 *عندما نرفع اليد إلى مستوى الأذن هو تعبير عن حرجنا وقلقنا من الكلام الذي نسمعه وكأننا بذلك نريد أن نمنع أنفسنا من قسوة الكلام أو لدينا رغبة ملحة في عدم سماعه.*


 *تحريك السلسله:*

 *من الأشياء التي تقلل من جاذبيتك النقر بأصابعك على أي شيء أو مداومة اللعب في السلسلة في رقبتك‏ أو الإستلقاء للأمام أو الخلف*


 *عض الشفايف :*

 *نمنع أنفسنا بالقوة عن قول أي شيء وكأننا نحاول إبتلاع الكلام وعندما تصبح هذه الحركة عادة دائمة فإنها تدل على المقاومة للانفعالات الداخلية.*



 *ضم اليدين عند التحدث :*

 *حركة تعني الرغبة الملحة في الدفاع عن النفس وفي حمايتها من رد فعل قد يزعج الطرف الآخر وكبت ما قد يختلج بالنفس. وهذه الحركةقد تدل أيضا على أن المتحدث خجول جداً وغير قادر على التحكم بنفسه أثناء مخاطبته للآخرين.*


 *وضع اليدين في الجيوب أثناء الحديث :*

 *حركة تدل على موقف محدد ضد الطرف الآخر ورغبة ملحة في عدم مصارحته والافصاح عن ما يجول في النفس. هي حركة فيها تحدي وكبرياء ومقاومة وكأننا بذلك نريد أن نقول (افعل ما تشاء لا يهمنا)*


 *وضع الأصابع في الفم:*

 *عدم وضع أصابعك في فمك كدليل للتفكير مثلاً أو قضم الأظافر‏.*


 *شد إحدى خصلات الشعر :*

 *رفع اليد إلى مستوى الرأس تعني التواصل مع الأفكار الداخلية واستحضار كل جزئية في هذه الأفكار. وهذه الحركة هي إبحار مع الذات ومحاولة للاختلاء بالنفس.إذا تحولت هذه الحركة إلى عادة فهي دليل على القلق والتوتر.*

 **وكذلك عدم مداومة تنظيم شعرك بيديك أثناء وجودك مع آخرين‏.*


 *طرقعة الأصابع:*

 *ليست تعبيراً عن العصبية كما يعتقد البعض بقدرما هي رد فعل طبيعي سريع لما يدور حولنا سواء كان ذلك حديثاً أو حدثاً. محاولة منا للتعبير عن رغبتنا في إنهاء الوضع او الاسراع فيه أو بالعكس محاولة لتهدئته.*

 *وهذه بعض النصائح لحواء ليكتمل جمالها*
 *__* 

 *الأفتخار :*

 *لا تفاخري بجمالك ولا بمالك ولا بأصلك الطيب ، فلست أنت صانعة شيء من هذا ، وخير لك ان يتحدث الناس عنك من أن تتحدثي آنت عنها فيقال إنك حديثة نعمه أو مغرورة .*

 *آلامك:*

 *إذا كنت تشعرين بألم لأي سبب اعملي في صمت على إزالة أسبابه ولا تقضي طول الوقت في الشكوى منه وشرح أطواره فإن لكل إنسان متاعبه وآلامه التي لا تسمح له بالاهتمام بالآم الآخرين .*


 *البسمه :*

 *البسمة عنوان الرقة والذوق السليم ،فاجعليها ملازمة لك ، ابتسمي عند المصافحة للقاء والوداع*
 *وابتسمي عند الاستئذان وعند السؤال عن شئ وعند تقديم الشكر .*
 *ضحك المرأة له قواعده كأن تهتمي أن تكون أسنانك ناصعة البياض‏‏ وتكوني مهتمة بجماك شفتيك‏‏ وكذلك أن يكون ضحكك بعيداً عن*
 *التكلف‏.*


 *رشاقة الحركة:*

 *من العوامل التي تزيد وتوضح جمالك‏ ، فالحركة الرشيقة التي*
 *تشتمل على طريقة المشي‏ حيث يجب أن تمشي مستقيمة الظهر وكتفاك*
 *مسترخيتان معتدلة الرأس‏ ويكون نظرك للأمام وألا تبتعد القدمان عن بعضهما*
 *وعدم ثني الركبتين أثناء المشي‏....*

 *ثمن :*

 *إذا اشتريت هديه فانزعي البطاقة التي عليها الثمن قبل أن تهديها لأحد.*


 *سمنه :*

 *إذا جلست في مجلس فيه امرأة سمينه ....لا تتكلمي عن الرشاقة ولا عن متاعب السمنة ولا عن قبح الكرش .........حتى لا تظن انك تقصدينها .*

 *شهادة:*

 *لا تفتخري بما تحملينه من شهادات فليست الشهادة دائما دليلا على الثقافة الواسعة ...لكن الدليل عليها كلامك وسلوكك*


 *مطبخ :*

 *إذا دعتك صديقه لتناول الطعام عندها ورأيت أنها مشغولة في أعداد الأكل فلا تذهبي إليها في المطبخ وتقحمي نفسك في عملها بدعوى مساعدتها .. إن هذا العمل قد يسبب لها ارتباكا مع انك ودك تساعديها ..وبعض الناس ما يحبون أحد يطلع على طريقتهم في الطبخ ...فلا تتلقفين إلا إذا دعتك لمساعدتها .*


 *المسنون :*

 *عندما يدخل المجلس أحد كبار السن علينا أن ننهض لاستقباله والحفاوة به وان نجلسه في افضل مكان ..وإذا أبدى المسن رأيا يخالف رأيك فتقبلي هذا الرأي بصدر رحب ولا تتبرمي .*


 *آداب :*

 *يجب النظر في وجه الشخص الذي يتحدث إليك حتى يحس باهتمامك لأنك إذا قعدت تطالع يمين وشمال هذا يدل على قلة الذوق*


 *صوت :*

 *يجب عدم التحدث بصوت عال لكن ما يكون منخفض مره ....فالاعتدال افضل*


 *مقاطعه :*

 *عدم مقاطعة من لا يزال يتكلم فهذه عاده سيئه جدا جدا ......*
 *إلا إذا كان فيه موضوع خطير يستدعي .*


 *علو:*

 *اطلبي دائما العلو ,السمو ........والعلو شيء والتعالي شيء آخر الأول حقيقة والآخر خيال ...وما اجمل العلو إذا صاحبه التواضع*








*الصمت سر من اسرار جاذبية المرأه*











 *الصمت يزيد من جاذبية المرأة*
 *المعروف ان الصمت من صفات الرجل التي تقلق المرأة وتزعجها كثيرا، وتقول أبحاث علم النفس أن الرجل يعتمد عادة الصمت لأنه بعكس المرأة، قليل الكلام ويشغل تفكيره أكثر من لسانه، لكن أحدث دراسة اجتماعية تؤكد ان المرأة صارت تعتمد مبدأ الصمت لكي تكون أكثر قوة وجاذبية.*
 *«السكوت من ذهب»*
 *مقولة يكررها كثيرون، لكن لو أدركت المرأة قيمتها ومعناها لتسلحت بها في كل تصرفاتها وتعاملاتها مع الآخرين وأحرزت نجاحا ووطدت ثقة واحتراما بينها وبين الطرف الآخر.*

 *هذا ما كشفته الدراسة .اعتمدي الصمت الفعال، أي ان تكتفي بالتعبير عن غضبك واستيائك بنظرات حادة وثاقبة من عينيك فقط، عندها سيترجم الآخرون صمتك على انه ثقة زائدة في النفس وقوة غامضة تجعلهم يحارون في رد فعلك، ويصعب عليهم توقع ما سيصدر عنك.عندها ستدركين ان للصمت قوة خارقة توقف الآخرين عند حدهم.*

 *لكي لا تندمي:ان الصمت مرتبط بالحذر وكلاهما وسيلة قوية تساعد على النجاح في الحياة عامة ومع شريك العمر خاصة، بمعنى أنه عندما تكون المرأة حذرة في كل كلمة تقولها للآخرين تكسب احترامها لنفسها واحترامهم لها.*

 *والمرأة التي تطبق اسلوب الصمت عندما تغضب، إنما تفكر مليا قبل حصول ردة فعلها المفاجئة، وهكذا تتحكم في نفسها وتركز اكثر في الحبكة المنطقية لمحور النقاش مع الطرف الآخر، لكن إذا بدأت بالكلام بطريقة انفعالية فستثرثر بغير هدى وتقع في اخطاء وتصدر عنها الفاظ قد تندم عليها لاحقا.*

 *يبوح بأسراره:إن صمت المرأة يضع الطرف الآخر في موقف دفاعي، فعندما يصمت الرجل مثلا تقلق المرأة، ولكي تخرجه عن صمته تبدأ برمي الأحاديث واحدا تلو الآخر فتخرج كل ما لديها من أسرار أمامه.وهكذا على المرأة أن تعتمد الصمت كما الرجل لكي تضعه في موقف دفاعي فيضطر للكلام وإخراج كل ما لديه.*

 *أكثر ذكاء..يعبر عن قوة .الصمت يضفي على المرأة هالة من النفوذ ويجعلها في نظر زوجها اكثر ذكاء وأعمق تفكيرا.فعندما يعود الرجل من عمله متعبا ويكون سريع الاستثارة أو الغضب، عليها ان تتجاهله وتصمت لكي تتحكم هي في الموقف بدلا منه.فهو سيحاول ان يخفف من غضبه ليحقق التوازن بين شخصيته وشخصيتها، وفي الوقت نفسه يتأثر بأسلوب تعاملها مع غضبه فيقدر لها ذكاءها ويحترم موقفها وينجذب نحوها ويعتبرها انسانة جديرة بالاعتماد عليها في المواقف الصعبة.*

 *تثير انتباهه: قيمة الصمت تتضح اكثر في ما تعطيه للمرأة من وقار واحترام، فالنساء عامة معروفات بحبهن لجلسات التسلية والدردشة والقيل والقال والقاء الشائعات، وهؤلاء في نظر الرجال محبات للثرثرة وغير جديرات بحب واحترام ازواجهن، بينما المرأة التي تستمع اكثر مما تتكلم وتجيد فن الصمت والرد بكلمات مقتضبة ومتقنة، هي التي تثير انتباه الرجل ويجذبه غموضها ويحاول التقرب منها لفك غموضها واكتشاف أسرارها.*

 *مستودع أمين: والمرأة الغامضة يفضلها الرجل لانها تخبئ ما تشعر به ولا تدلي بأي معلومات عن نفسها أو عن الآخرين، فينجذب نحوها لأنه يجدها موضع ثقة وأكثر تأثيرا على الآخرين، ويرى فيها مستودعا أمينا لأسراره ومشاكله لأنها ستحتفظ بها لنفسها، بعكس المرأة كثيرة الكلام التي يصمت أمامها الرجل ويتهرب منها مخافة ان تفشي أسراره أمام الآخرين.*

 *قواعد للسيطرة للتأثير أكثر في رجل حياتك، وضع بعض علماء النفس مجموعة من القواعد التي يجب اتباعها لتكسبي نفسك وزوجك:*

 ** الصمت يمنحك طاقة قوية للتفكير بعمق في كل ما يحصل حولك والتركيز بعقلانية على اجابتك.*

 ** الصمت يجعلك تسيطرين على من أمامك من خلال نظرات محملة بمعان غير منطوقة تجعلهم حائرين في تفسيرها.*

 ** الصمت المصحوب ببعض الحركات والإيماءات يرغم من امامك على البوح بما بداخله فيقول اكثر مما يريد فعلا.*

 ** الصمت يولد لدى الآخرين شعورا بالغيظ الشديد لأنهم يعتبرونه هجوما مستترا، فتكونين الاقوى من دون كلام ولا تعب.*

 ** الصمت هو الحل الأفضل أمام المشاكل الزوجية التافهة.*

 ** الصمت في المواقف الصعبة يولد الاحترام، بعكس الصراع والجدل الذي يولد التنافر والحقد.*

 ** الصمت يدمر اسلحة من تتشاجرين معهم ويجردهم من القدرة على مواصلة الكلام.*

 ** عندما يصمت زوجك اصمتي.. فيتساءل عن سبب صمتك ويبدأ هو بالكلام...*










 * اتيكيت الاكسسوار ( قاعدة ال)13*











 *فى فن الاتيكيت هناك ما يسمى قاعدة ال13 بمعنى؛*

 *لكى تكونى انيقة يجب الا يزيد الاكسيسوار فى ملابسك عن 13 قطعة.........*
 *اولاً؛السيدات...*
 *ازرار البلوزة تعد كل واحد قطعة,لكن الاكمام الاثنان تعد قطعة.....*
 *الجاكيت كذلك مثل البلوزة.....*
 *الحلق الاثنان تعد قطعة....*
 *السلسلة تعد قطعة...الدلايه فى السلسله قطعة....*
 *الساعة قطعة....ولايجب لبس اى شيئ بجانب الساعة....*
 *الدبلة قطعةوالخاتم فوق الدبلة قطعة...ولا يجب لبس الخواتم فى اليدين.....*
 *الحزام قطعة....الشنطة قطعة....*
 *اذاكان الحذاء يوجد به اكسيسوار فيعد الاثنان قطعة....*
 *السرتيت او التوكه في الشعر تعد قطعة.....*
 *وذلك لمن تحب ان تكون بسيطه والبساطه سر الاناقة.....*
 *ثانياً؛ الرجال*
 *تقريباً نفس القواعد لكن مع طبيعة لبس الرجال*
 *الا ان ازرار القميص لاتعد لاانها من اصل لبس الرجال...*
 *وكذلك الحزام......*








*الاتيكيت في وضع المكياج*











 *أول الأخطاء الشائعة التي تقع فيها الكثيرات هي وضع المكياج في الشارع أو في أماكن العمل، وهذا التصرف قد يسبب استياء من حولها لأن من المفترض أن عمل المكياج شيء من خصوصيات المرأة فكيف تشيعه أمام الآخرين‏.*
 *‏*‏ اختاري عطرك بعناية فليس من اللائق اختيار عطر نفاذ في مكان مغلق كالمطعم مثلا‏ لأن ذلك قد يسبب ضيقاً للآخرين‏.‏*
 *‏*‏ إذا شعرت أثناء جلوسك مع الآخرين في أي مناسبة أو حفل انك في حاجة إلي إصلاح مكياجك فمن آداب اللياقة عدم إظهار ذلك بإخراج أدوات التجميل من حقيبتك‏، ففي هذه الحالة يمكنك القيام بهدوء دون لفت الأنظار لإصلاح المكياج في المكان المخصص لذلك‏.‏*
 *‏*‏ إذا صادف وجلست أمام مرآة في مطعم مثلا فمن آداب اللياقة ألا تبالغي في النظر إلى المرآه لأي فترة من الزمن وخاصة إذا طالت لأنه سلوك سيئ.*


 ** غير مسموح بتمشيط الشعر وأنت علي المائدة أو في أي مكان عام آخر، أو التعامل معه بأي شكل من الأشكال عندما يقدم لك الطعام سواء رجل أو سيدة حتى لا يتساقط في الطعام*

 *‏*‏ أثناء تناولك الطعام يجب عدم التحدث والفم ممتلئاً مع ضرورة تجفيف الفم بلطف قبل وبعد شرب الماء باستخدام فوطة المائدة ولا خوف من اتساخ الفوطة بالروج فهي مخصصة لذلك‏.*

 *‏*‏ قد يشوه جمالك بعض التصرفات مثل العطس أو التثاؤب فإذا لم تستطيعي التحكم في منع مثل هذه المواقف ويمكنك استخدام المنديل وليس فوطة الطعام والاتجاه بالوجه بعيدا عمن حولك وعند التثاؤب يمكنك وضع باطن يدك اليمني أو ظهر يدك اليسرى على فمك‏.‏*

 *والمناسبات تختلف بطبيعتها فليس من اللائق أن تخرج المرأة إلى سهرة أو عرس وتضع نفس مكياج الصباح‏، فلابد من الوضع في الاعتبار أن لكل مناسبة أسلوب وألوان للمكياج.*

 *فإذا كانت بشرتك دهنية فيجب أن تضعي في حقيبتك دائما البودرة الشفافة واسفنجة فهي أفضل شيء لإزالة الدهون،*
 *وإذا كنت من صاحبات العيون الحساسة فيمكنك وضع قطرة للعين قبل عمل المكياج للخروج‏،‏ وإذا خرجت لتناول الطعام فيمكنك تثبيت الروج بوضع قليل من البودرة الشفافة بعد وضع الروج حتى لا يترك أثرا على الأكواب والفوط‏، وعند وضع كريم الأساس اختاري نفس درجة وجهك ولا تبالغي في وضع كريم الأساس حتى تظهري بمظهر لائق‏.*


*يتبع...*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

*اتيكيت المكتب والعمل*









* إتيكيت العمل:*
* إتيكيت المكتب .. هو إتيكيت العمل، لكن المقصود به هذه المرة الحجرة التي يجلس فيها الموظف ويستقبل فيها عملائه.. إذن ما هي القواعد المتبعة داخل الأربعة جدران هذه؟*


* 1- التحية عند الدخول*

* -ليس من اللياقة فى شىء تجاهل الأشخاص عند دخول المكتب عليك لأول مرة وعدم تحيتهم مهما كان منصبك ساعي بريد أو رئيس.*
* -بالنسبة لرئيس العمل ومديرة المكتب أو السكرتيرة .. فمن الخطأ عليها الانتظار عند مجئ رئيسها وطلب أول مهمة يكلفها بها.. لكن المبادرة بإلقاء التحية واجبة بعد دخوله المكتب بفترة وجيزة من الزمن يلتقط فيها أنفاسه.*


* 2- السلوك فى مكاتب الاخرين*

* لا يختلف الأمر كثيراً هنا عن علاقة المضيفة/المضيف بزائريها أو زائريه في أي مكان بما فيها الاستقبال في المنزل. فعندما تلجأ لشخص فأنت الضيف وهو المضيف.. وإذا استدعيت شخص لمكتبك فأنت المضيف وهو الضيف أي أن هناك تبادل للأدوار بشكل دوري.*


* 3- واجبات الضيف*

* -الالتزام والاستئذان قبل الذهاب لمكتب الآخرين.*
* -عدم التصرف بشكل يضايق المضيف وكأنك في مكتبك أنت.*
* -عدم نثر الأوراق على مكتبه أو وضع الحقيبة.*
* -عدم الإطالة في وقت الزيارة، واترك للمضيف تحديد المدة لأنه إذا كان مهتم بما تقوله سيشعرك بذلك.*


* 4- واجبات المضيف*

* -الترحاب بالزائر وتوفير الراحة له.*
* -إذا كنت مشغولاً فيمكنك الاستعانة بزميل/زميلة في حالة عدم وجود مديرة للمكتب لاستقباله. وعند دخوله للمكتب القيام على الفور والخروج لاستقباله والمصافحة بالأيدي.*
* -توجيهه بالإشارة لمكان الجلوس.*
* -عند خروج الزائر من مكتبك لا تتركه يذهب بمفرده وعليك بمصاحبته حتى باب المصعد أو السلالم .. ليس فقط من أجل الالتزام بقواعد الإتيكيت وإنما من أجل ضمان الأمان له.*







*إتيكيت المراسلات في العمل:*





*دروسالإتيكيت لا تنتهي فجميع تصرفاتنا في الحياة تخضع لفن المجاملة وقواعده. وتتجلىبوضوح هذه القواعد في مجال العمل والتى يطلق عليها "إتيكيت العمل"، وتتعدد المجالات التي تطبق فيها عند:*

* - إجراء المكالمات التليفونية.*

* - استخدام الفاكس.*

* - الإنابة فى الاجتماعات.*

* - القيام والجلوس عند تقديم شخص لآخر.*



* - رسائل الشكر – مطلوبة حتى وإن كانت بخط اليد فلا يشترط كتابتها على الآلة الكاتبة أو الحاسب الآلي. لاتكثر من هذه الرسائل ولا تطيل فيها أو تبالغ عند التعبير بكلمات الشكر, فالمهم أنتكون قصيرة ولا تحتوي على النفاق بحيث تؤدي الغرض المطلوب منها.*

* - خطابات العمل – تتطلب مهارة وحرفية في كتابتها وذكر الغرض من إرسالها بدون "اللف والدوران", فخطابات العمل مثل المكالمات التليفونية التي تضيع الوقت للشخص الذي يقرأها مثل: تقديمالتحية المبالغ فيها أو سرد الأحداث التي تمت من قبل, لكن في نفس الوقت لابد من الإشارة للشئ الذي ذكره الشخص من قبل أو فعله بشئ من الإيجاز.*

* - من العبارات التي تدعو للمضايقة تلك التي تكتب في نهاية الخطابات لمزيد من التفاصيل التي يحتاجها الفرد:*

* -صيغة المضايقة: " إذاكانت لديك أية استفسارات, من فضلك لا تشعر بحرج للاتصال بنا وسيكون من دواعي سرورناالرد عليها".*

* - الصيغة البسيطة المطلوبة: "من فضلك الاتصال بنا إذا كانت هناك أية استفساراتأو عند الحاجة لأية معلومات إضافية".*

* - استخدام الأسماء في بداية المراسلات والتوقيع ..هل يكفي كتابة الاسم الأول من الشخص الموجه له الخطاب .. وماذا عن التوقيع باسمك كاملاً أم يكتفي بذكر الاسم الأول منه؟*

* هناك قاعدة تتبع بهذا الخصوص إذا استخدمت الاسمالأول من الشخص الموجه له الخطاب يكتفي بالإمضاء بالاسم الأول أيضاً منك عندالتوقيع. أما إذا انتابك القلق عما إذا كان سيتعرف عليك أم لا لأنك لم تكن محدداًبالقدر الكافي في رسالتك لهويتك أو لعدم معرفة الشخص بك جيداً يفضل التوقيع ث مكتابة الاسم كاملاً.*

* - الورق الرسمي الخاص بالشركة يستخدم لأغراض العمل فقط ... وليس لأغراض شخصية لأنه قد يعرض الشخص للمساءلة القانونية*


* إتيكيت الفاكس*

* الفاكس هو أحد وسائل الاتصال الحديثة، وهو أداة هامة وسهلة وسريعة في نفس الوقت.*

* - متي تستخدم الفاكس؟*

* يستخدم الفاكس لأغراض الرسائل القصيرة وذات الموضوع الواحد (لا ينبغي أن يحتوي الفاكس علي أكثر من موضوع)، ولا يستخدم في الحالات الآتية:*
* 1- إذا أردت الحصول علي تأكيد من أن مستقبل الرسالة استلمها ووصلت إليه.*
* 2- إذا كنت تحتاج إلي بيان كتابي عن الاتصالات، كما الحال في معظم الأعمال.*
* 3- إذا كانت الرسالة سيتم إرسالها إلي طرف ثالث، أي من جهة إلي جهة لتتولي الثانية بإعادة إرسالها إلي الجهة الثالثة.*
* 4- إذا كانت المعلومات التي تقوم بإرسالها سرية، حساسة، أو لها طبيعة قانونية.*
* 5- لا تقم بإرسال الفاكس في منتصف الليل إذا كان الشخص الذي سترسل إليه مكان عمله هو المنزل وبالتالي تزعجه، وبدلاً من ذلك عليك بإرساله في منتصف اليوم أو في المساء في ساعة مبكرة وليست متأخرة.*

* - غلاف الرسالة:*

* وهي الصفحة التي تسبق محتواها ومضمونها ولابد وأن تتضمن الآتي:*
* 1- اسم المستقبل، رقم التليفون، رقم الفاكس.*
* 2- اسم الراسل، اسم الشركة في حالة إرسال فاكس خاص بالأعمال، العنوان، رقم التليفون، رقم الفاكس، عنوان البريد الالكتروني.*
* 3- تاريخ وميعاد إرسال الفاكس.*
* 4- العدد الإجمالي للصفحات المرسلة بما فيها غلاف الرسالة.*
* 5- قائمة بمحتوى الفاكس لضمان استلام المستقبل لكل ورقة.*
* 6- رسالة من جمل قصيرة وواضحة تشير إلي طبيعة المواضيع المقدمة في الفاكس.*

* - خصائص لغلاف الفاكس ومحتوياته:*

* - كتابة عنوان.*
* - أن يكون الخط واضحاً وكبيراً مع ترك مسافات بين الأسطر.*
* - إذا استخدمت سائل التصحيح الأبيض للأخطاء في الكتابة عليك بتصوير الورقة وإرسال هذه النسخة بدلاً من الأصل حتى لا تتضح أية عيوب في تنسيق الخطاب لمستقبل الرسالة.*
* - لا تستخدم الألوان الداكنة لأنها تستغرق وقتاً أطول في عملية الإرسال.*
* - ولا تستخدم الألوان الباهتة لأنها ستكون صعبة في القراءة بعدما تمر بآلة الفاكس.*
* - تجنب إرسال الصور أو الأشكال الملونة .*

* - متى وماذا ترسل؟*

* - لا ترسل أوراق وصفحات كثيرة عن طريق الفاكس إن لم تكن تتطلب سرعة في إرسالها، أو التي من الممكن إرسالها عن طريق البريد الالكتروني.*
* - إذا كانت لديك خاصية الانتظار في الهاتف، عليك بفصلها أو تخصيص خط منفرد للفاكس حتي تضمن وصول الرسالة بلا أية مشاكل.*
* - إذا كنت تدير أعمالك من المنزل، وتضيق ذرعاً بنغمة الفاكس المرتفعة عندما ترد علي التليفون عليك بإضافة خاصية جديدة من الرنين المختلف، ومن خلال هذه الخاصية يمكنك إعطاء العملاء رقم الفاكس. ولكي تفرق بين رنين التليفون العادي ورنين الفاكس، فالأول سيكون رنينه منتظم أما الثاني سيكون قصير والرنين مزدوج.*

* - احتياجات المستقبل:*

* - عليك بالتفكير في الاحتياجات الملحة لمستقبل الرسالة:*
* - لا ترسل له المحتويات غير الهامة أو الضرورية لأنها مضيعة للوقت والنقود.*
* - لا تطيل أو تسهب في الرسالة.*
* - الدقة في التعبير عما تريد من المستلم للرسالة علي وجه التحديد:*
* 1- هل تريد منه الإقرار باستلام الرسالة؟*
* 2- ما هي الخطوات التي يتخذها من أجل الرد عليها؟*
* 3- اتخاذ قرار في وقت محدد؟*
* 4- اتخاذ قرار فوري؟*
* 5- في حالة الشكوي من عدم وضوح الرسالة، عليك بالاستجابة والإسراع في إرسالها مرة أخرى.*


* إتيكيت الإنابة فى الاجتماعات*


* * حضور اجتماع أو ندوة:*
* - إذا كنت ممثلاًً لشركتك في حضور اجتماع أو ندوة، هذا يعني أنك ستجلس مع ممثلين آخرين ينوبون عن الشركات الأخرى التى تم دعوتهم وستجد جميع التدرجات الوظيفية.*

* - كيف تتعرف علي مكانك الصحيح في المقاعد إن لم يكن هناك أية علامات تدل علي مقعدك مثل بطاقة الاسم علي سبيل المثال، ولكي تتجنب الاحراج إذا جلست في مقعد ليس لك، ينبغي عليك اتباع هذه الخطوات الإرشادية التالية:*

* - ينبغي الانتظار أولاًً حتى يخبرك الفرد المسئول في هذا المكان عن أى المقاعد التى تخصك، ومن غير المحبذ أن تهيم حول المقاعد.*
* - إذا لم تجد الشخص الذي يرشدك عليك بسؤال رئيس الاجتماع بصفة تأديبية: "أين المكان المخصص لجلوسى يا سيد/ ... "، فمن الممكن أن تكون الإجابة بأي مقعد تريد أن تجلس عليه أو ربما يكون هناك مكان مخصص لك فأنت بذلك تبعد عن نفسك الإحراج أولاًً كما أنك تمنع حدوث أى ارتباك خلال الاجتماع بانتقالك من مكان لآخر.*








*اتيكيت غذاء العمل*










*كرم الضيافة جزأ لا يتجزأ من العمل والذي يتمثل في الدعوة لوجبة أو غذاء أو عشاء أو لتناول الشاي والذى يندرج تحت قواعد إتيكيت العمل. وقد يكون من ناحية أخرى لمناقشة أمور العمل على مائدة الطعام بدلاً من المائدة المستديرة ... وكل ذلك لتقوية العلاقات الاجتماعية والعملية.*

* وتوجه هذه الدعوة إما لرئيس العمل أو لعميل/عملاء ولكل واحد منهما قواعد خاصة لترتيب نجاح الوجبة.. وبالتالي الحصول على ترقية في أقرب فرصة:*

* 1-إتيكيت غذاء العمل بوجه عام:*

* -أولاً وقبل أي شئ، عليك بتوطيد العلاقة مع عدة مطاعم أنيقة والتعرف على صاحبها والقائمين على الخدمة هناك للحصول على أفضل خدمة وترحاب.*

* -الدعوة، عندما توجه الدعوة لشخص/أشخاص لابد وأن توضح فيها بأنك المضيف (الذي سيقوم بالدفع). عليك باقتراح أماكن عديدة واترك للضيف حرية الاختيار. الحجز مسبقاً للمطعم الذي سيقع عليه الاختيار فلا تصطحب الضيف إلا للمكان الذي تم الحجز فيه فعلياً. في صباح اليوم المحدد للدعوة، عليك بطلب الضيف تليفونياً للتأكيد على المكان والميعاد.*

* -الوصول، لابد وأن يكون المضيف في انتظار الضيف وليس العكس على الأقل بعشر دقائق لمعرفة المائدة لكي يقوم النادل بتوجيه المدعوين عند وصولهم. وعن فاتورة الحساب ينبغي الاتفاق مع النادل على أن توجه الفاتورة لك بعد الانتهاء من تناول الوجبة أو بأخذ رقم كارت الائتمان ومعلوماته عند وصولك.*
* أما عن مكان انتظار الضيف يكون في ردهة المطعم وعند وصول الضيوف لابد وأن يتقدموك عند السير تجاه المائدة, السماح لهم بالجلوس أولاً في أفضل المقاعد.*

* -طلب الطعام، إذا كنت معتاد على تناول الغذاء أو العشاء في هذا المطعمفيمكنك إعطاء اقتراحاتك بأفضل الأطباق.. ومن الأفضل أن تكون الأطعمة التي سيقع اختيارك عليها سهلة في تناولها فابتعد عن "المقرمشات" أو التي تحتاج تناول بالأيدي فهذه وجبة الشوكة والسكين حتى يمكنك متابعة الحديث.*

* -التدخين، اتبع دائماً ما يمليه الضيف. فإذا كان يدخن/تدخن وأنت لا تدخن وتستطيع تحمل الدخان يمكنك الجلوس في الأماكن الخاصة للمدخنين. أما إذا كان العكس عليك بالجلوس في أماكن غير المدخنين- لا يتم البدء في التدخين إلا بعد الانتهاء من تناول الوجبة وإخلاء المائدة من أطباق الأطعمة مع الاستئذان من الغير قبل البدء في التدخين.*

* -مناقشة أمور العمل، انتظار الانتهاء من تناول الوجبة قبل مناقشة أمور العمل. يمكن وضع ملفات وأوراق العمل على المائدة ولكن لا للحقائب, لا مانع من اصطحاب الكمبيوتر المحمول. إذا أردت مناقشة أمر مع أحد الأشخاص لكنه يجلس بعيداً عنك يمكنك تغيير الأماكن لتقترب منه مع غلق التليفون المحمول أو ضبط الترددات الاهتزازية لعدم الانزعاج بصوته.*

* 2-إتيكيت غذاء العمل مع الرئيس:*

* قد لا يكون لديك خبرة طويلة في الأعمال .. ولكن يحتوى ذهنك على أفكار جديدة تستطيع بها الحصول على رضاء عملائك ومن قبلهم رئيس العمل من خلال ما يطلق عليه بـ "ذكاء العلاقات الاجتماعية".*
* وأبسط الأفكار دعوة رئيس العمل لتناول وجبة حيوية في منتصف النهار وهي وجبة غذاء شهية... إذن فكيف تكون مواصفات دعوتك له؟!*

* 1-كيفية توجيه الدعوة:*

* من الأفضل توجيه الدعوة له شخصياً بنفسك إذا كنت متأكد من تعبيراتك الكلامية مائة بالمائة ولا تستخدم البريد الإلكتروني لأنه لا ينقل تعبيرات الوجه أو نبرة الصوت المقنعة.*

* 2-التوقيت المناسب:*

* لا تحاول توجيه الدعوة إذا كانت هناك مشكلة في العمل .. تحين الوقت المناسب وغالباً يكون في الصباح قبل البدء في أية أعمال .. أما إذا كان من النوع الذي/التي لا يمكن التحدث معه/ معها إلا بعد تناول الفنجان العاشر من القهوة عليك بالانتظار.*

* 3-الاستعداد الدائم:*

* إذا كان ما يشغلك عند الالتقاء برئيسك مسألة الغداء .. فلابد وأن تكون مستعداً للمناقشة في أمور العمل المطلوبة منك.*

* 4-اختيار المطعم:*

* والاختيار هنا يكون للمطعم الذي يقدم الأطعمة التي يحبها رئيسك وإذا كان باهظ الثمن عليك باختيار الأقل في السعر والذي يقدم نفس نوعية الأطعمة وبمذاق جيد.*

* 5-اختيار الأطعمة:*

* اترك فرصة الاختيار لرئيسك. أما إذا طلب منك ترشيح بعض الأطباق الجيدة فعليك بإخباره.. وهنا لا يكون تدخل منك.*

* 6- إدارة الحديث:*

* يبدأ حديثك معه في أية مواضيع بعيدة عن العمل ولتكن مواضيع خفيفة مسلية .. والتحدث في أمور العمل بعد الانتهاء من تناول الطبق الرئيسي.*

* 7- دفع فاتورة الحساب:*

* تقضي القاعدة العامة بأن الشخص الأكبر في المنصب هو الذي يقوم بالدفع، وبما أنك المضيف لابد من العرض بدفع النقود .. فإذا أراد الرئيس الدفع لابد وأن تخبره بأنك ستقوم بذلك وإذا أصر .. اتركه يقوم بذلك.*

* 8- مدة الوجبة:*

* تمتد الفترة الزمنية المحددة لأية وجبة لغذاء العمل من ساعة إلى ساعتين.*

* 9- المتابعة:*

* إذا انتهت وجبة الغداء, ومازال لديك بعض الأمور التي تريد مناقشتها ولم تتمكن من ذلك فالبريد هو الحل والذي تشير فيه بإيجاز بسيط إلى الاجتماع الذي تم بينكما في الغداء وتوجيه الشكر له مع تذكيره بأن هناك استكمال الأعمال في وقت لاحق حسبما يحدد هو ذلك.*

* *مزيداً من النصائح عن تصرفاتك أثناء غداء العمل:*

* - اختيار الملابس المريحة التي تعطيك الثقة بنفسك.*

* - اختيار تسريحة الشعر الملائمة وطلاء الأظافر المناسب (للمرأة المضيفة).*

* - اختيار الأطعمة السهلة في تناولها.. فأنت تريد التركيز بالطبع على مناقشة أمور العمل وليس كيفية تناول الأطعمة.*

* - عدم التحدث أثناء تناول الطعام.*

* - غلق التليفون الخلوي أثناء تناول الطعام, لأنه ليس من اللياقة مقاطعة الوجبة بالتحدث في التليفون.*

* - التأدب في التحدث مع النادل (الجرسون) .. فالرئيس يلتفت إلى مثل هذه الأمور لأنها تعكس كيفية تعاملك وتعاونك مع باقي الزملاء في مكان العمل.*

* - عدم إثارة الجلبة حول الطعام إذا جاء بطريق الخطأ (لك وليس لرئيسك بالطبع) وعليك بتناوله في صمت أو اللجوء إلى أية أطعمة أخرى مقدمة.*







*كيفية إستخدام الشوكة والسكين..؟؟؟*

* - إتيكيت إستخدام السكين والشوكة:*







*1- الطريقة الأولى:*


* - طريقة الزجزاج مع الشوكة : هذه هي أفضل الطرق ومعناها هو أن تنقل الشوكة من اليد اليسرى بعد التقطيع إلى اليد اليمنى لتناول الطعام بها.*



* -توضع السكين على الطبق بعد التقطيع.*



* - ترفع الشوكة ناحية الفم بحيث يكون سطحها المستوى لأعلى.*



* 2– الطريقة الثانية:*


* بعد تقطيع الطعام تنقل الشوكة إلى اليد اليمنى ولاتترك في اليد اليسرى ثم ترفع ناحية الفم لتناول الطعام بنفس الطريقة التي تمسك بها للتقطيع (سطحها المستوى للداخل).*



* 3- قد تستخدم السكين كمساعد للشوكة لتسهيل التقاط الطعام، وفي هذه الحالة يتم الإمساك بها باليد اليسرى بنفس الطريقة التي تمسك بها في اليد عند تقطيع الطعام ويدفع بأعلى حافة نصلها الطعام للشوكة.*



* 4- عندما يتم الانتهاء من الطبق الرئيسي توضع الشوكة والسكين بجانب بعضهما البعض على الطبق على شكل زاوية مائلة من أعلى اليسار حتى اليمين أسفل على أن تمتد مقابضهما خارج حدود الطبق قليلاً.*



* 5- توضع ملعقة الحلوى أو الشوكة بنفس الطريقة، أما إذا كانت الحلوى مقدمة في طبق عميق لا تترك مطلقاً الشوكة أو الملعقة بداخله وإنما على الطبق المسطح الذي يقدم عليه الطبق العميق ولا يجوز عمل ذلك إلا إذا كان هذا الطبق مسطح وواسع ففي هذه الحالة لك مطلق الحرية.*


* إتيكيت فوطــة المـــائدة*

* - الفوطة هي إحدى أدوات المائدة وهذا يعنى أنه لا بد من وجود قواعد للذوق تحكم استخدامها مثل باقي الأدوات الأخرى وإن كانت تختلف في طبيعة استخدامها ووظيفتها إلا أنها تقوم بدورها منذ بداية الوجبة حتى نهايتها.*


* * كيف تستخدم فوطة المائدة؟*

* 1- متى وكيف يتم وضعها عند بداية تناول الطعام؟*

* - في الدعوات غير الرسمية، بمجرد أن تجلس على المائدة توضع الفوطة على الفخذين (الحجر).*

* - في الدعوات الرسمية، عليك بالانتظار حتى تضع المضيفة الفوطة أولاً ثم يعقبها الضيوف.*

* (و تفرد طياتها حسب احتياج كل شخص).*

* - لا يتم وضع الفوطة على:*

* - ياقة القميص.*

* - الحزام.*

* - بين أزرار القميص.*


* 2- طريقة الاستخدام:*

* - بعد الانتهاء من تناول الطعام ولتنظيف الشفاه من بقاياه يتم الربت عليها(الشفاه) بخفة ولا يتم مسحها بعنف كما يحدث من غالبية الأشخاص.*


* 3- متى وكيف يتم وضعها عند الانتهاء من تناول الطعام؟*

* - من الممكن أن تترك الفوطة بعد الانتهاء كلية من تناول الطعام أو أثناء التناول وفي كلا الحالتين يتم اتباع الآتي:*

* - توضع الفوطة إلى اليسار منك (يسار الطبق).*

* - وفي حالة رفع الأطباق من على المائدة، توضع الفوطة في المنتصف أمام مكان جلوسك.*

* - لا ترميها على المائدة أو تحاول إعادة طيها مرة أخرى لكن أتركها بشكل غير منتظم حتى لا يتبعثر ما بداخلها من بقايا للأطعمة.*

* - الدعوات الرسمية، تضع المضيفة الفوطة أولاً على المائدة إيماءة منها أن الوجبة انتهى تناولها ثم يضع بعدها الضيوف الفوط على المائدة أيضاً وليس قبلها.*








* يتبع...*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

*
**  إتيكيت التربية*











*- على كل أب وأم أن يختزن/تختزن نصائح الإتيكيت التالية في تفكيرها لتربية أبنائهم عليها:*


* 1- الطلب والشكر:*



* هناك كلمتان سحريتان كلمة "من فضلك" عند طلب شئ, وكلمة "شكراً" عند إنجاز الطلب. وأنت تعمل لصغيرك أو صغيرتك معروفاً ينبغي أن تعلمه/تعلمها هاتين الكلمتين لكي تصبح بمثابة العادة له/لها . يجب كل شخص أن يشعر بالتقدير عند القيام بعمل أي شئ من أجل الآخرين وحتى ولو كان هذا الشخص طفلاًً وكلمة "شكراً" هي أفضل الطرق للإعراب عن الامتنان والعرفان, والأفضل منها "من فضلك" تحول صيغة الأمر إلى طلب وتتضمن على معنى الاختيار بل ونها تجعل من الطلب غير المرغوب فيه إلى طلب لذيذ في أدائه.*



* 2- الألقاب:*


* الطفل الصغير لا يبالى بمناداة من هم أكبر منه سناً بألقاب تأدبية تسبق أسمائهم لأنه لا يعي ذلك في سن مبكرة ولا يحاسب عليه, ولكن عندما يصل إلى مرحلة عمرية ليست متقدمة بالدرجة الكبيرة لا بد من تعليمه كيف ينادى الآخرون باستخدام ألقاب تأدبية لأن عدم الوعي سيترجم بعد ذلك إلى قلة الأدب.*



* 3- آداب المائدة:*


* آداب المائدة للكبار هي نفسها للصغار باستثناء بعض الاختلافات البسيطة وإن كان يعد اختلافاً واحداً فقط هو تعليمهم التزام الصمت على مائدة الطعام بدون التحرك كثيراً أو إصدار الأصوات العالية, مع الأخذ في الاعتبار إذا استمرت الوجبة لفترة طويلة من الزمن لا يطيق الطفل احتمال الانتظار لهذه الفترة ويمكن قيامه آنذاك.*



* 4-الخصوصية:*


* - لكي يتعلم طفلك احترام خصوصيات الكبار, لا بد وأن تحترم خصوصياتهم:*

* -لا تقتحم مناقشاتهم.*

* -لا تنصت إلى مكالمتهم التليفونية.*

* -لا تتلصص عليهم.*

* -لا تفتش في متعلقاتهم.*

* -انقر الباب والاستئذان قبل الدخول عليهم.*

* ولا تتعجب من هذه النصائح لأن تربية الطفل في المراحل العمرية الأولى واللاحقة ما هي إلا مرايا تعكس تصرفات الوالدين وتقليد أعمى لها.*



* 5- المقاطعة:*


* والأطفال شهيرة بمقاطعة الحديث, وإذا فعل طفلك ذلك عليك بتوجيهه على الفور أثناء المقاطعة ولا تنتظر حتى تصبح عادة له.*



* 6- اللعب:*


* - من خلال السلوك المتبع في اللعب بين الأطفال تنمى معها أساليب للتربية عديدة بدون أن يشعر الآباء:*



* - روح التعاون.*



* - الاحترام للآخرين.*



* - الطيبة.*



* - عدم الأنانية وحب الذات.*



* ويتم تعليم الأطفال من خلال مشاركة الآباء لهم في اللعب بتقليد ردود أفعالهم.*



* 7- المصافحة بالأيدي:*


* لا بد وأن يتعلم الأطفال مصافحة من هم أكبر سناً عند تقديم التحية لهم مع ذكر الاسم والنظر إلى عين من يصافحهم, وقم أنت بتعليمهم ذلك بالتدريب المستمر.*





* 8- إتيكيت التليفون:*


* عندما ينطق الطفل بكلماته الأولى يجد الآباء سعادة بالغة لأنه يشعر آنذاك أن طفله كبر ولا سيما مع الأصدقاء من خلال المحادثات التليفونية ... لكن قد يزعج ذلك البعض. ولا مانع منه إلا بعد أن يستوعب الطفل الكلام وكيف ينقل الرسالة إلى الكبار.*




* 9-تربية في الداخل والخارج:*


* - جميع الآداب السابقة لا تقتصر على المنزل وإنما في كل مكان وفى كل شئ:*



* - للجدود - للأباء - للأصدقاء - للمائدة*



* - للمحادثة - للمطاعم - للمدارس - للنوادي*



* الأطفال والإتيكيت*







*هل الطفل يحاسب علي تصرفاته مثل الكبير ... وهل تؤخذ عليه تصرفاته فنحن دائماً ما نطلق علي سلوكهم الخاطيء "تصرفات عيالية" ويمتد هذا الوصف للأشخاص الكبار في بعض الأحيان عند عدم احتواء أزمة أو موقف يواجههم ... المسألة ليست هي محاسبة الطفل وإنما هي أسلوب تربيته لابد وأن يكون صحيحاً منذ الصغر ، وأسلوب التربية هذا يتمثل في قواعد اللياقة والذوق (الإتيكيت) المتبع من جانبهم في أي موقف من مواقف الحياة ... مثل الحديث في التليفونات ، أو عند اصطحابهم في أماكن عامة .*

* * مقاطعة الأطفال للمكالمات التليفونية :*

* إذا كنت تحدث صديقك أو رئيسك في العمل في أمر هام في التليفون ثم سمعت نواح طفلك وبكائه رغبة في التحدث مع الطرف الآخر ... هل من اللائق أن تترك له السماعة لكي يسترسل بدلاً منك في الحديث ؟*
* - لا يوجد هناك طفل مثالي يتجنب تصرف مثل هذا السلوك ، لكن الأهم كيف يتم تدريبه علي السلوك المفترض في سن مثل سنه هذا والحل الأمثل للوصول لذلك هي إما :*
* 1- أن تخبر صديقك وداعاً ثم تستكمل المحادثة معه في وقت لاحق بعيداً عن أطفالك ... ولكن هذا صعباً للغاية مع رئيس العمل !!*

* 2- الحل الثاني هو ترك الطفل يتحدث مع صديقك علي أن يكون المحور الوحيد للحديث كلمة الوداع " باي باي ..." .*

* * اصطحاب الأطفال في الأماكن العامة :*

* لا يفضل اصطحابهم إلي أي مكان عام لعدم إثارة الفوضي ، لكن إذا اضطرتك الظروف لفعل ذلك مثل عدم وجود شخص يتحمل أطفالك لشقاوتهم !! فلا توجد قواعد محددة وإنما الملاحظة المستمرة وإخبارهم بالخطأ والصح أثناء التجربة ... وليس من الصحيح في شيء أن تغلق عليهم الأبواب وتوصدها ، وإنما المواجهة لمثل هذه المواقف ستكسبهم الخبرة وتعلمهم ، لأن عملية التعلم تستغرق وقتاً كبيراً علي طول فترة الطفولة حتى الوصول لمرحلة الشباب .*
* فلا تقلق مازالت الفرصة أمام أطفالك لتعلم قواعد الإتيكيت*



* إتيكيت اصطحاب الأطفال في الزيارات*








* - ما أجمل الاستمتاع في صحبة الأصدقاء والالتقاء بهم من حين لآخر للاستمتاع بأجمل الذكريات ... وإذا كنت معتادآ علي الالتقاء بمفردك فقد يكون الوضع قد تغير الآن ... فستجد منهم من تزوج ولديه الملائكة الأشقياء ألا وهم الأطفال.*

* * كيف تتصرف إذا وجدت أحدهم قد جاء لزيارتك وفى صحبته أطفاله؟*
* - لابد وأن ترحب بكل شخص يدخل منزلك لأنه ضيف في المقام الأول حتى وإن كنت لا تشجع هذه العادة.*
* - إذا كنت تضع أشياء ثمينة أو قيمة عليك باستئذان ضيوفك بطريقة تأدبية السماح لك بحفظها في مكان آمن بعيدآ عن متناول الأطفال حتى لا يتعرضوا للأذى منها لأنك لم تتوقع مجيئهم.*
* - يمكنك إحضار الورق والأقلام لهم أو بعض القصص لتلوينها بعيدآ عن الأثاث ولتكن منضدة مخصصة لذلك يستعملها أطفالك.*
* - عرض وسائل التسلية لهم مثل مشاهدة أفلام الكرتون في التليفزيون أو عرض شرائط فيديو، أو تقديم وجبات خفيفة لهم حتى يستطيع الكبار التحدث في الأمور الخاصة بهم بدون مقاطعة أو إزعاج من الأطفال.*
* - وفي نفس الوقت ليس فرضآ عليك أن تقدم كل وسائل الترفيه هذه لأنها مسئولية الآباء في أن يضمنوا حسن سلوك أبنائهم.*

* * ماذا إذا تم إخبارك مسبقآ بمجيئهم، وما هى الاستعدادات لذلك؟*
* - هذه الحالة معاكسة لما ذكرناه من قبل، فالمعرفة مسبقة بمجيئهم أى لديك الوقت الكافى لعمل الترتيبات الخاصة بك مثل تغيير أماكن الأشياء القابلة للكسر بعيدآ عن متناول الأطفال للحفاظ عليها، وفي نفس الوقت لكى تجنبهم التعرض للخطر.*
* - إحكام غلق أبواب الحجرات التى ترغب أن يكون الأطفال بعيدآ عنها.*
* - إحكام غلق النوافذ.*
* - بعد الانتهاء من وضع خططك الخاصة بوسائل الأمان، تأتى خطط الترفيه والاستمتاع بأن تعد لهم صندوق ورقى أو سله بلاستيكية مليئة باللعب والورق والأقلام. وإن لم يكن لديك أطفال في هذه السن الصغيرة وبالتالى لن تتوافر مثل هذه اللعب عليك بسؤال الآباء إحضار حقيبة من اللعب معهم حتى يتسلى الأطفال خلال زيارتهم بها.*
* - إحضار بعض الحلوى لهم والألبان والعصائر ستكون باللفتة اللذيذة منك*



* يتبع...*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

* اتيكيت الدعوة عبر الهاتف*












* إذا ذهبت إلي صانع الدعوات ستحتار بين الأشكال التى تريد اختيارها ... وستحتار أكثر وأكثر لما ستدفعه من نقود . وهل الأسهل أن تبعث تلغرافا أو أن ترسل بريدا ً إلكترونيا ً ؟*
* لا هذا ولا ذاك ما رأيك في التليفون لأنه من أسهل الطرق وأكثرها مباشرة لأنك تعرف الرد في حينه ، لكن كيف توجه دعوتك من خلال التليفون ، فهناك قواعد تحكم هذه الدعوة :-*

* * يمكن أن يدعوك شخص عن طريق الهاتف علي النحو التالي :-*

* " أهلا ً فلان... وأنا فلان... دعيت بعض الأصدقاء لتناول العشاء عندنا في المنزل يوم ... الساعة ، هل بوسعك أن تأتي ؟*

* فمن غير اللائق أن تسأل التالي : " هل يوجد لديك التزام يوم ... " أو " هل أنت مشغول يوم ..." لأن هذا السؤال يبدو وكأنك تتدخل في أمور لا تعنيك بالمرة و سيكون الرد عليه يحمل معني لماذا تريد أن تعرف . والإجابة بعدم الانشغال بشئ من الممكن أن تجبره علي حضور شئ لا يرغب فيه ، والإجابة بالانشغال وعدم المقدرة علي حضور المناسبة أو لمكان ممتع للشخص الذي تم دعوته من الممكن أن تصيبه بالإحباط لرغبته في ذلك .*
* * ينبغي أن توجه دعوتك بدون إبداء الأسباب ففي بساطة شديدة يمكنك توجيه الدعوة بهذه الكلمات فقط " هل أنت مشغول يوم ... مساءا ً " . وستكون الإجابة : " لا أعلم إذا كان لدى التزامات مع العائلة في هذا اليوم أم لا ، سأري . لكن لماذا تسأل ؟*
* وبهذه الطريقة سيجبر الطالب أن يوجه الدعوة بالطريقة الصحيحة واللائقة .*
* * لا ينبغي أن يكون الرد هكذا " ستعرف فيما بعد " مالم يتلوها شرح علي الفور كأنك تقول " بعد التأكد مع زوجي مع عائلتي عما إذا كانت لا توجد هناك أية التزامات " أو أن تبدى سببا ً لانشغالك أو ارتباطك بميعاد آخر وأنك ستحاول تغييره وستعاود الاتصال به مرة أخرى*



* أداب تليفون المنزل والعمل*






* 1- أرقام التليفونات الخاطئة:*

* - قد يطلبك شخص في التليفون بطريق الخطأ أو بغرض ما آخر ... لا تعطيه رقم تليفونك إذا كنت أنت المستقبل، وما تفعله هو إخباره فقط بأن الرقم خاطيء ويتم ذلك بتأدب بالغ.*


* - أما إذا كنت أنت المتحدث وأدرت قرص التليفون بالأرقام الخاطئة فلا تسأل "ما هو رقم تليفونك" لكن بدلاً من ذلك أكد الرقم الذي طلبته "هل هذا رقم "........" ؟ مع تقديم الاعتذار، ومعاودة طلب الرقم مرة أخرى بشكل أكثر دقة.*

* 2- المعاكسات التليفونية:*

* - وعن المعاكسات، عليك بإنهاء المكالمة علي الفور بإعادة السماعة إلي موضعها ولا تعطي إيماءة للشخص الطالب بأنك سمعت كلماته فعليك بالسكوت وعدم الإجابة، وإن حدث عكس ذلك وقمت بالرد فعلاً كأمر طبيعي عند تلقيك مكالمة تليفونية فتأكد أنه سيعاود الاتصال بك مرة أخرى وعندها اترك السماعة قليلاً بدون أن تضعها علي الهاتف.*
* - وإذا تكررت هذه المسألة عليك بإخبار الهيئة المختصة بالتليفونات وسيتتبعون الرقم الذي يسبب لك الإزعاج، أو إحضار الجهاز الذي يوضح الرقم الطالب. أما الحل الأكثر فاعلية هو تشغيل صفارة الإنذار للشرطة .. وسيسقطك من قائمة ضحاياه!!*


* 3- محادثات العمل والمنزل:*

* - تختلف المحادثات التليفونية الخاصة بالعمل عن تلك في المجالات الاجتماعية الأخرى (المنزل) في أوجه عديدة:*
* - الرد علي المكالمة:*
* - العمل: يقوم السكرتير بالرد ثم يذكر اسم المدير أو صاحب العمل "شركة أو مكتب السيد/ ... " هل أستطيع تقديم أي مساعدة؟*
* - المنزل: تقوم أنت بنفسك بالرد علي التليفون وتعرف نفسك مباشرة.*
* - الأسئلة التي توجه للطالب:*
* - العمل: من حق السكرتير أو المساعد أن يسأل السؤال التالي بصيغة تأدبية " بخصوص ماذا تريد التحدث مع السيد/ ..."، أو "هل يعرف السيد/ ... الموضوع".*
* - المنزل: من حق الشخص المتلقي للمحادثة أن يسأل عن هوية الطالب ما لم يقدم نفسه في البداية وبالتأكيد من خلال صيغة تأدبية.*
* - مدة المكالمة:*
* - العمل: لا يجوز علي الإطلاق إجراء محادثات تليفونية طويلة أو خارج نطاق العمل أو لشيء يتعلق بأمر تافه.*
* - المنزل: من غير المسموح أيضاً إجراء محادثات تليفونية طويلة في المنزل وإن كان مسموحاً لبعض الأغراض أكثر من العمل، مسموح بالمكالمات الشخصية بالطبع.*

* 4- المكالمة التليفونية أثناء الزيارة:*

* - إذا كنت زائراً لأحد الأصدقاء وتلقي مكالمة تليفونية أثناء زيارتك له هل ينهيها علي الفور أم يستمر فيها؟ هذا يعتمد علي نوع المكالمة:*
* - فإذا كانت مكالمة محلية عليه بالاعتذار بأنه مشغول وأنه سيعاود الاتصال بالطالب بعد انتهاء الزيارة، ولا يصح أن يتركك لفترة طويلة حتى وإن كانت 15 دقيقة (ربع ساعة).*
* - أما إذا كانت مكالمة خارجية يمكن التماس العذر للمضيف بأن يستكمل الحديث مع الشخص الطالب ... ولا يعني ذلك الإساءة لك بتركك لبضع دقائق.*

* 5- خاصية الانتظار:*

* - خاصية الانتظار من المشاكل التي تؤرق الكثير منا لأنه لا يمكن تفادي تلقي مكالمتين في آن واحد، فإذا كان معك شخص علي الخط وسمعت رنين علي الخط الآخر عليك بالاستئذان من الأول والإجابة علي الثاني بالاعتذار له بأنك ستطلبه لاحقاً والعودة علي الفور إلي المتحدث الأول.*
* - أما إذا كنت تنتظر مكالمة هامة بالفعل وتلقيت أثناء الانتظار مكالمات أخرى يمكنك قول ذلك " .. أنا أنتظر مكالمة هامة لذا عليك بالتماس العذر إذا تلقيتها بدون الرجوع مرة أخرى إليك أثناء الحديث"، وهذا يعتمد علي مدى تقبل الشخص لهذا العذر إما أن ينهي المكالمة علي الفور ثم يتصل بك في وقت لاحق أو أن يطلب منك الاتصال به عندما يكون ذلك ملائماً لظروفك.*




* إتيكيت وقواعد تقديم الأشخاص *






* هل توجد قواعد لتقديم الأشخاص وخاصة إذا كان التعارف يتم لأول مرة؟ ستكون الإجابة بالطبع أجل، وهي قاعدة بسيطة لا تحتاج إلي ممارسة أو تعلم. لأننا نمارسها تلقائياً في جميع أنماط التعاملات سواء في العمل أو في المنزل، أو حتى في النادي.*


* والتي تتلخص في إحدى الطريقتين: *


* إما أن تتولى أنت تقديم الطرفين لبعضهما البعض: "السيد / السيدة ، أود أن أقدم لك السيد / السيدة" ، أو أن يتبادلا أنفسهم ذكر الأسماء عند التعارف مع ذكر طبيعة الوظيفة التي يقوم بها كل شخص.*

*       أو أن يتبادلا أنفسهم ذكر الأسماء عند التعارف مع ذكر طبيعة الوظيفة التي يقوم بها كل شخص.*

* وبالإضافة إلي هذه القاعدة العامة، توجد ثلاث قواعد أخرى إضافية:*

*     **
*       يقدم الرجل دائماً للسيدة.*
*     **
*       يقدم الشخص الأصغر سناً للشخص الأكبر سناً.*
*     **
* يقدم الشخص الأقل في الأهمية للشخص الأكثر في الأهمية. وهذه القاعدة معقدة للغاية لأنه تصادفك في بعض الأحيان عدم معرفة الشخص الأكثر في الأهمية.*
*     **
*       لا تقدم الأشخاص باسمهم الأول فقط ولكن يجب ذكر الاسم كاملاً.*
*     **
* لا تستخدم صيغة الأمر في تقديم الأشخاص لبعضهم البعض مثل أن تقول: "سيد ... عليك بمصافحة السيد ... "أو" سيد... عليك بمقابلة السيد ..." ولابد من استخدام الكلمات التأديبية عند طلب أي شيء مثل: من فضلك، أود، لو سمحت... الخ.*

*     **
*       لا تستخدم كلمة "صديقي" عند تقديم أحد أصدقائك لشخص آخر حتى لا تجرح شعوره حيث أنه لا يعد بذلك صديقاً لك وتشعره بالغربة.*
*     **
*       عندما تود إجراء التعارف مع شخص لا تطلب منه أن يعرف نفسه أولاً كقولك: ما اسمك؟ ولكن ابدأ أنت أولاً بتقديم نفسك وذكر اسمك.*
*     **
*       عند تقديم شخص لآخر أو لعدة أشخاص لا تكرر الأسماء عدة مرات وإنما اكتفي بذكر اسم كل شخص مرة واحدة فقط للجميع.*
*     **
* لا تقدم الزوجة أو الزوج بأسمائهم ومن المحبذ أن يتم الإشارة إليهما علي النحو التالي فقط: "زوجتي" أو "زوجي" بدون ذكر الأسماء.*
*     **
*       ويجب ألا يفوتك بعد الانتهاء من تقديم الأشخاص أن تقول "تشرفنا" أو "أهلاً وسهلاً".*




* اتكيت وأصول زيارة المريض ..*









* صحيح ان رؤية الصديق او القريب او سماع امنية الشفء الحلوه قد تسعد أي مريض وتريح اعصابه وتهيء له كل ظروف الشفاء اكثر من الادويه نفسها*
* ولكن لزيارة المريض ايضا اتيكيت وقواعد ومن هذه القواعد:*


* * اختيار وقتا مناسبا للزيارة وعدم زيارة المريض او المريضه الا في الموعد المخصص للزيارة ونحرص على ان تكون لفترة قصيرة لاتتجاوز ال20دقيقه او حسب حالة المريض كما يجب الا تكون الزيارة وقت تناول الطعام او وقت الراحه او النوم.*



* * حينما نزور مريض لا نستعمل عطرا نفاذا قويا واحرص على عدم المبالغة في زينتك او ملبسك اذ يجب ان تكون ملابسك بسيطة.*



* * الأمتناع عن زيارة المريض عند اصابتنا بالبرد او باي مرض معد فجهاز المناعه لااي مريض يكون في اضعف حالاته وقبل الزيارة نحاول معرفة هل سمح له الطبيب باستقبال الزوار ام لا؟؟*



* *لايصح اصطحاب الأطفال معنا في الزياره قد يضايقون المريض بكثرة حركتهم الا اذا كان هو الذي طلب رؤيتهم كاحفاده مثلا.*



* *على الزائر او الزائره المبادره بتحية المريض كما يجب عدم تقبيل المريض ابدا.*



* *اذا كان في الغرفه اكثر من ثلاث زائرين فالافضل ان ننتظر في غرفة الانتظار حتى يخرج بعضهم.*


* *ورغبة في راحة المريض عدم الكلام بصوت مرتفع وعدم احداث ضجه.*



* *وان يكون الجلوس في مكان مناسب لايتطلب من المريض جهدا كبيرا لكي يراك.*



* *عدم الجلوس على سرير المريض ولانكثريمن السؤال عن حالته الصحيه وعدم التدخل في تفاصيل مرضه وعلاجه والامه ويكفي ان تكون الأسئله بالقدر الذي يشعره او يشعرها بالأهتمام بصحتها او صحته.*


* * ليس من المستحب ان تطلب من الريض الذي اجرى عملية ان يكشف عن*

* مكان العملية لان في ذالك ايذاء لمشاعره من جهة ومن جهة اخرى ممكن ان يحصل تلوث في مكان العملية هذا وبالاضافة الى انهو ممكن ان يصابو في الهلع الموجودين في نفس الغرفة من رؤية مكان جرح العملية.*



* *اختيار الموضوعات التي نتحدث فيها بحيث تكون محببة للمريض وليكن حديثك مليء بالتفاؤل حتى تدخلي السعاده الى قلبه.*



* * لا تتحدث امام المريض عن الامراض التي صابتك من قبل واذا كان لابد من الحديث تحدث عن اشياء بعيدة عن المرض او المرضى*



* *اذا كان المريض لاتربطك به صلة عائله قويه فلتكن هديتك له علبة حلوى او زجاحة كولونيا او باقة من الزهور على ان تتجنبي الزهور ذات الرائحه النفاذه التي قد تضايق المريض.*



* * اذا زرت المريض في بيته وقدم لك المريض حلوة تناول قطعة واحدة فقط*


* *إذا طلب منك اهل المريض ماذا تريد ان تتناول اعتذر بلطف.*



* * ولا يستحب باطالة فترة الزيارة عند المريض لان اطالة الزيارة من الممكن ان تتعب المريض .*



* *ليس من اللائق طلب التحدث مع المريض تليفونيا الا اذا كانت حالته تسمح بذلك كما ان السؤال على المريض تليفونيا لايتم الا في حالة وجوده في مكان بعيد تماما عن محل اقامتك.*



* *لاتزوري صديقه لك بعد الوضع مباشرة الا اذا كنت على صله وثيقه بها واعطيها فرصه للراحه بعد الوضع ولاداعي لتقبيل المولود اطلاقا ..*





* إتيكيت الإعراب عن الشكر*












* توجد عبارات للإعراب عن الامتنان والشكر بكل لغات العالم، والتي ينبغي علي كل شخص أن يرددها عندما تقدم له خدمة أول دعوة أو هدية ... لكن متي تكون كلمات الشكر واجبة ومتي تكون اختيارية؟ وهل يتم تبادل كلمات الشكر شفهياً أم كتابياً؟*



* توجد أكثر من طريقة للإعراب عن الشكر والامتنان*

* 1- إما في صورة شفهية ومباشرة لصاحب الهدية:*

* - أثناء تقديمه لها.*
* - من خلال مكالمة تليفونية بعد استلام الهدية في اليوم التالي.*
* أو*

* 2- في صورة كتابية*

* ومن المحبذ اتباع هذه الطريقة عند استلام الهدايا عن طريق البريد وتوفي رسالة الشكر هنا بغرضين: الأولي للشكر، والثانية لطمأنة صاحب الهدية علي وصولها واستلامها. وتتمثل الصورة الكتابية فى:*
* - إرسال خطاب للشكر بالبريد.*
* - رسالة إلكترونية عن طريق الإنترنت.*

* 3- أو ترد الزياره للمستضيف*




* .تقديم الشكر*





* لتحديد مدي وجوب تقديم كلمات الشكر والامتنان على حسب المناسبات*


* مناسبة حفلات العشاء*

* وجوب تقديم الشكر*

* إذا كنت ضيف شرف لهذه الحفلات يجب إرسال رسالة شكر مكتوبة للمضيف.*

* اختياري أو غير ضروري*

* وماعدا ذلك، من غير الضروري إرسال رسالة مكتوبة ويكتفي بتقديم الشكر الشفهي للمضيفة عند المغادرة.*


* الزيارات المسائية*

* وجوب تقديم الشكر*

* لابد من تقديم الشكر، ولكن في حالة الأصدقاء والأقرباء يكتفي بإجراء اتصال هاتفي.*


* أعياد الميلاد*

* وجوب تقديم الشكر*

* يتم إرسال برقيات شكر إذا لم يتم شكر مقدم الهدية شخصياً. وفي حالة الأقرباء والأصدقاء يكتفي بإجراء اتصال هاتفي.*

* اختياري أو غير ضروري*

* ليس من الخطأ إرسال برقية شكر مكتوبة إلي جانب الشكر الشفهي*


* زيارة المريض*

* وجوب تقديم الشكر*

* يقدم المريض بعد تماثله للشفاء، برقية شكر لمن قاموا بزيارته من القاطنين في أماكن بعيدة عنه، كما يجب تقديم هذه البرقيات أو إجراء مكالمات تليفونية للأصدقاء والأقارب.*


* برقيات العزاء*

* وجوب تقديم الشكر*

* يجب تقديم برقيات شكر لكل من تقدم ببرقيات العزاء، باستثناء البرقيات التي لا تحمل رسالة شخصية.*


* هدايا أو برقيات التهنئة*

* وجوب تقديم الشكر*

* لابد من تقديم الشكر لكل البرقيات الشخصية.*

* اختياري أو غير ضروري*

* أما الخطابات المقدمة من الشركات لا داعي لإرسال الشكر.*

* هدايا الزواج*

* وجوب تقديم الشكر*

* - لابد من إرسال برقيات الشكر بجانب الشكر الشفهي علي أن يتم ذلك في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تقديم الهدية، ومن الأفضل أن يتم ذلك بمجرد استلام الهدية.*

* عند استلام المضيف/ المضيفة للهدية بعد مغادرة الزائرين*

* وجوب تقديم الشكر*

* - بما أن الهدية تعبيراً عن الامتنان والشكر، يجب علي المضيفة/ المضيف تقديم الشكر عليها أيضاً وذلك في حالة وصولها عن طريق البريد.*

* عند رضاء العميل عن ممثل المبيعات*

* اختياري أو غير ضروري*

* - من غير المهم إرسال رسائل شكر لأن ممثل المبيعات يكافأ مادياًً إذا قام بإقناع العملاء ومعاملتهم علي نحو لائق ولكن يمكن إرسالها من قبل العميل لتكوين العلاقات التي يستفيد منها في المستقبل.*


* يتبع...*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

*المجاملات*
 *compliments*









*نوعان:*

 **المجاملة اللفظية*
 **المجاملة الفعلية*


 *المجاملة اللفظية :*

*ــ الكلام اللطيف أو الاطراء المحبب الى النفس ويكون عادة مصحوبآ بالمديح غير المبالغ فية ..*

 *ــ مما يضفي الشعور بالراحة والمودة بين الطرفين فيما اذا كان الاطراء يتعلق بالمظهر العام للشخصيه.*

 *ـــ أما اذا كان يتعلق بالسلوك الحسن والصفات الطيبة فانة يضفي على الشخصية المزيد من الثقة بالنفس..*

 *ـــ وهناك نوع آخر من المجاملات المهمة والتي تسمى بمجاملات العمل التي تختص بمدح الكفاءة أو حسن التعامل مع الموظفين والتي من شأنها خلق روح المنافسة الشريفة للوصول بالأداء الى أفضل مستوى وكسب ثقة الآخرين .*

 *فالمجاملة اللطيفة تضفي على الحياة جو المحبة والأنس بشرط تجنب التملق والنفاق وفي احياء هذه المجاملات*

 *تربيه على حسن ذوقي رائع , وفي اهمالها جفاء لايليق .*


 *ولكن الكثير منا يهمل هذا الجانب المهم من المجاملات*
 *لعدة أسباب :*
 *اما بدافع الخجل والتردد من اظهارها ..*
 *أو عدم التعود ..*
 *أو عدم وجود الفرصة المناسبة ..*
 *أو ربما لأعتقادة أنها نوع من النفاق غير المرغوب فية ..*
 *من الأمور المهمة التي يجب مراعاتها عند القاء المجاملات :*
 *ــ الاخلاص والصدق في المجاملة ..*

 *ــ تحديد نوع المجاملة كأن أمتدح شيئآ بعينه مثل :*

 *" يعجبني تناسق الألوان في ملابسك " ولكن لايقول*
 *" تعجبني ملابسك "*

 *ــ تجنب المقارنه في المدح كأن أمتدح شيئآ ثم أقارنه بشئ آخر مما يقلل من قيمة المديح الأول .*
 *ــ اذا أعجبني سلوكآ عامآ أحرص أن أمتدحة فورآ ..*


 *المجاملة الفعلية :*

*الزيارات التي أقوم بها للمجاملة*

 *مثل :*
 *زيارة التهنئة × زيارة المريض × زيارة الجار أو الجارة الجديد × زيارة تقديم العزاء*

 *..من الآداب المستحبة في الزيارات :*

 *زيارة تقديم العزاء:*

 *اذا كان الوفاة لاحد أقرباء العائلة أو صديقة حميمة , أحرص أن تذهب اللحظات الأولى من تلقي الخبر حتى تكون بجانب أهل المتوفي ومواساتهم ..*


 *عند تلقي الصدمة الأولى أو الذهاب لتقديم العزاء ,,*

 *تجنب : لبس الملابس المزكرشه والألوان الفاقعة وتجنبي أيضآ المساحيق والعطور النفاذه فقد تؤذي أهل المتوفي وتعطيهم انطباع اللامبالاة ..*
 *ــ الحديث الجانبي مع الآخرين المصحوب بالضحك والصوت العالي ..*

 *زيارة المريض :*

*ــ اسلوب التهوين القائم على المثل " من رأى بلوة غيرة هانت علية بلوته "*

 *كأن يقول لة ان الآلام التي تشعر بها في ظهرك أهون من آلام الركبه التي تفقد المشي .*

 *ــ فهذا النوع من المواساة يشعرها أن شكواها بسيطة لاتستدعي المعاناة.*

 *ــ اظهار الحزن الزائد والتأثر بالكلام يزيد احباط المريض نفسيآ..*

 *ــ التحدث عن أخبار مرضى آخرين لم تنجح عملياتهم أو ساءت حالتهم أو فقدوا الحياة فيصاب المريض بالهلع وعدم التفاؤل بالشفاء.*

 *زيارة التهنئة :*

 *من اللأئق أخذ هدية مناسبه فالمهاداة تترك انطباعآ محببآ في النفس وتحمل معنى التقدير والأمتنان .*

 *واختيار الهدية المناسبة الملائمة .*




* أداب وسلوك القياده والمرور*






* ضرورة الالتزام بقواعد وآداب المرور.*
* - التأكد قبل السير من أن السيارة بها كفايتها من البنزين والزيت والمياه*
* -لا تقود السيارة وأنت مريض أو مضطرب الأعصاب*

* -تمسك بعجلة القيادة بيدك الاثنتين*
* -حافظ على المسافة المناسبة بينك وبين السيارة التي أمامك لتتفادى اى خطر ينتج عن توقفها فجأة*
* .*
* - احذر أن تتخطى سيارة في منحى أو فوق كوبري*



* -لا تحاول أن تسبق السيارة التي أمامك في الطريق إلا بعد التأكد من إمكان ذلك، ومن خلو الطريق من السيارات القادمة.*



* -احذر السرعة وأنت داخل على منحنى أو ميدان أو مزلقان سكة حديد حتى تتأكد من سلامة الطريق.*




* -إذا سرت خلف أتوبيس فيجب أن تعلم أنه يقف على محطات، وينزل منه ركاب ..فيجب تفادى هؤلاء الركاب وهم يعبرون الطريق.*



* -يجب أن تقف عند إشارات المرور قبل الإشارة الضوئية ليسهل عليك رؤيتها، وعليك ان تتخذ موقفك فى أقصى اليمين اذا كنت تنوى أن تنحرف إلى اليمين، وفى الوسط اذا كنت ستسير في الطريق المستقيم، والى أقصى اليسار اذا كنت تنوى الانحراف الى اليسار.*



* -قبل استعمال الفرامل للوقوف ..انظر فى المرآة العاكسة لترى المسافة التي بينك وبين السيارة التي خلفك ..ثم هدئ من سرعة السيارة بإعطاء إشارة.*



* -لا تستعمل الفرامل بقوة عندما تكون الأرض مبتلة ..كما لا تضغط على البنزين بشدة حتى لا تعرض نفسك للخطر.*



* -تأكد دائما من صلاحية وسلامة علامات النور الجانبية لسيارتك حتى تتجنب حوادث الاصطدام ولا تنشغل بالحديث مع من بجوارك او الحديث فى الموبايل وانتبه للطريق.*



* -لا تستعمل النور الكبير ليلا داخل المدينة، وعلى الطريق السريع راعي ان تكون المسافة بينك وبين السيارة المقبلة لا تقل عن 300 متر حتى لا تتسبب في إعاقة الرؤية لسائق السيارة المقابلة.*



* -كن حذرا من أخطاء المشاة وكن حذرا عند رؤية الأطفال والشيوخ والنساء.*





* اتيكيت قواعد الجلوس في السيارة والخروج منها*







* أصبح للاتيكيت اسسا وقواعد معروفة يعمل بها في المجتمعات المتحضرة ...فيما كثير من الناس يجهلون اتيكيت قواعد الجلوس في السيارة*
* أين نجلس في السيارة*
* سؤال مهم ...كثيرون يجهلون معرفة  تحديد اماكن جلوسنا في السيارة :*

* 1-اذا كانت السيارة تقاد من قبل سائق خاص وعجلة القيادة الى جهة اليسار فإن مكان الجلوس الشرفي يكون على الجانب الايمن للمقعد الخلفي .*

* 2-اما إذا كان برفقة صاحب السيارة ضيف فإن صاحب السيارة يجلس في الناحية اليسرى من المقعد الخلفي ويجلس الضيف في المكان الشرفي اي الطرف الايمن للمقعد الخلفي .*

* 3-إذا كان عدد الضيوف أكثر من فرد فإن صاحب السيارة يجلس بجوار السائق ويجلس الضيوف في المقعد الخلفي .*

* 4-اذا كانت السيارة بقيادة صاحبها فإن المكان الشرفي يكون بجواره .*

* 5-إذا ركب رجل وإمرأة سيارة خاصة يقودها سائق فإن الرجل يجلس بجوار السائق والسيدة تجلس في الخلف.*

* 6-إذا كانت السيارة بقيادة صاحبها وكانت معه زوجته وامه فإن الام تجلس في المكان الشرفي في الامام والزوجة تجلس في المقعد الخلفي .*

* 7-إذا كانت السيارة بقيادة صاحبها وركب معه صديقان فإن الاكبر سنا يجلس بجوار قائد السيارة والاصغر يجلس في الخلف.*

* ملخص النظرية :إن المقعد الشرفي هو الطرف الايمن للمقعد الخلفي إذا كانت السيارة بقيادة سائق*
* والمقعد الشرفي يكون في الامام بجوار السائق إذا كانت السيارة بقيادة صاحبها*
* وبعد ذلك نرتب الجلوس بحيث نضع في الاعتبار تفضيل المرأة على الرجل وتفضيل الاكبر سنا على الاصغر وتفضيل الضيف على الاهل.*

* ((اتيكيت الخروج من السيارة )) :*


* عند الخروج من السيارة من المفضل ان تكون بطريقة جميلة للمرأة والرجل وخصوصا المرأةيجب ان تكون سيقان المرأة متحلية بحركات أنيقة سواء في الجلوس او السير أو صعود السيارة أو النزول منها ...فلا يصح ابدا ابدا ان تجلس وقدماها منفرجتان او تهبط من السيارة بنفس الصورة وكل ساق في جهة.*





* إتيكيت وقواعد ارتداء الجينز*








* قد يكون الجينز هو القماش الأكثر شهرة في عالم الملابس , لكن ارتداءه يجب ألا يكون عشوائياً بل يخضع لقواعد بسيطة تضمن لك المظهر الأفضل والأرقى :*




* 1- اختاري بنطلون الجينز بقصة ضيقة إذا كنت تعانين من ضخامة في الجزء الأسفل , لأنه سيساعدك على الظهور بشكل رشيق .*



* 2- الجينز الضيق مع الجزمة العالية والبانشو خليط شبابي لإمرأة أنيقة.*



* 3- احرصي على تكون التطاريز التي تزين الجينز ناعمة,وفي المكان المناسب لتفاصيل جسمك .*



* 4- لا ترتدي البنطلون القصير مع جوارب سميكة بلون فاقع , واتركي ذلك لصغيرات السن .*



* 5- ابتعدي عن الجينز الواسع الذي يكاد يسقط من على خصرك إلا إذا كنتي نجمة روك معروفة !!*



* 6- اتركي الـ أوفرول (overall) للفتيات الصغيرات أو للأعمال المنزلية .*



* 7- الجزمة العسكرية الخارجة من مخلفات الحروب, من أهم الأمور التي يحتم على السيدة الأنيقة الابتعاد عنها .*



* 8- لا تردي بنطلون جينز قصير مع جزمه عالية إلا إذا كانت ساقاك نحيلتين جداً.*



* 9- يجب أن يكون بنطلون الجينز ضيقاً إذا أردت ارتداء جزمه طويلة معه.*



* 10- عندما ترتدين بنطلون الجينز احذري من أن يصل طوله إلى الأرض.*




* إتيكيت وأصول إرتداء الماس*








* لطريقةارتداء الماس اتيكيت خاص*

* يعد الألماس من أفخر الحلي النسائية ومن المجوهرات المفضلة عند النساء بشكل عام، كما أنه لم يعد يقتصر على المرأة الناضجة ذات الدخل العالي فحسب، فقد طوعه المصممون والصاغة بحيث أصبح بإمكان حتى الفتيات الصغيرات اقتناؤه نظراً لتصميماته التي تمتزج فيها البساطة مع الفخامة في الوقت ذاته.*

* ومن الملاحظ أن الألماس تجاوز الحدود الصارمة التي أرستها التقاليد في السابق، والتي كانت تفرق بين مجوهرات الليل والنهار.*
* ففي السابق كان الألماس من الأحجار المناسبة للسهرة والليل فقط، ولا تتجرأ المرأة الأنيقة على استعماله خلال النهار، أما اليوم أصبحت المرأة تتزين بأي قطعة مرصعة بالألماس تملكها بغض النظر عن سنها أو ظروفها الاجتماعية والاقتصادية.*

* وبقدر ما يضفي الألماس من جمال وأنوثة على مرتديته بقدر ما يجب الانتباه إلى كيفية استخدامه وارتدائه في الوقت المناسب والطريقة الصحيحة.*

* وفيما يلي نقدم لكِ بعض النصائح حول طريقة ارتداء الماس والأوقات المناسبة لذلك:*

* - تقتصر الإكسسوارات الماسية الخاصة بالشعر من دبابيس أو تيجان على مناسبات السهرة والمساء، وليس من المناسب أبداً التحلي بها في النهار.*
* - لا تلبسي مجموعة متكاملة من الألماس (الخاتم، السوار، القلادة) إلا في المساء والسهرة وإلا فإن مظهرك سيكون مبالغاً فيه وبعيداً عن الأناقة.*
* - النهار لا يتطلب الكثير من الإكسسوارات، فقطعة واحدة أو اثنتان على الأكثر من هذه المجوهرات تكفي، ويفضل أن تكون هذه القطعة صغيرة وناعمة أي أن يكون حجر الألماس صغيراً.*
* - أقراط الأذن الكبيرة أو التي تتدلى منها حبة الماس أو اللؤلؤ خاصة بمناسبات المساء والسهرة فقط، ويمكن ارتداء أقراط ألماسية صغيرة في ساعات النهار.*
* - يفضل ارتداء إكسسوارات اليد من خواتم وأساور في ساعات النهار أكثر من إكسسوارات العنق والوجه من قلادات وأقراط إلا إذا كانت الخواتم ذات أحجار كبيرة جداً ففي هذه الحالة من الأفضل ارتداؤها مساءً.*
* - من المقبول أن ترتدي المرأة ساعة مرصعة بالأحجار الكريمة في النهار وقلادة ناعمة جداً أو حلقاً بحجر صغير.*
* - عموماً يكفى أن ترتدي قطعة واحدة من الألماس خلال النهار وأن تتزين بالمجموعة في المساء.*
* وهذه النصيحة ليست فقط من أجل أن يبدو مظهرك أنيقاً وعصرياً بل أيضاً هي مفيدة من الناحية العملية، إذ إن ارتداءك للخواتم ذات الأحجار الكبيرة في النهار مع ما تقومين به من أعمال سيجعلها أكثر عرضة للخدش وأنت تقومين بأعمالك المنزلية.*




* إتكيت تقديم الزهور*







* تقديم الزهور له اتيكيت خاص كي لا تقع مواقف محرجة كثيرة، ولذلك تابعي هذه النصائح وتجنبي الإحراج أمام الغرباء.*

* * اتيكيت إرسال الورد البلدي ينصح بإرسال أعداد فردية منه مثل 3 – 5 – 15 ولا يفضل إرسال اللون الأحمر مطلقا فهو خاص بالحبيبة.*
* * في حفلات الزواج والخطوبة لا ترسلي أيضا ورودا حمراء ولكن ارسلي الورود البيضاء والروز مع كارت تهنئة بسيط.*
* * لا تذهبي وفي يدك زهور إذا كنتِ مدعوة لأول مرة على العشاء .*
* * لا تكثري في وضع الزهور لتزيين الغرفة في العزومات ولكن القليل منها يفي بالغرض تماما*
* * لا يجب وضع الزهور في أماكن تعيق حركة الناس، كما لا يفضل أن توضع الزهور ذات الرائحة النفاذة، فالزهور مطلوب منها أن تعطي الشكل الجميل قبل الرائحة الذكية.*



*اتيكيت فتح الهدية*







*ناس كتييير بتسأل عن مدى صحة "فتح الهديا" في الحفلات أمام الزائرين و الأصدقاء الذين قاموا بشرائها لك ... هل هذا الأمر محرج؟؟ أم أنه عادياً لشكر أصدقائك على هداياهم؟؟؟ ..*
* لا تحرج من فتح هداياك أمام الآخرين . فإن نصف المتعة من استقبال هذه الهدايا و الاستمتاع بها هو فتحها أمام الآخرين لكي يستمتعوا معك بعلامات الفرح و المرح التي تظهر عليك، مع توجيه كلمات الشكر لهم التي تكمل النصف الآخر من سعادتهم ...*


* و الطريقة المثلى لعمل ذلك هو تجميع الهدايا كلها في مكان واحد حتى يصل الجميع ، ثم يقوم صاحب الهدايا بفتحها أمام كل الأصدقاءمع قراءة الكروت المصاحبة لكل هدية للتعبير بالشكر لمن قام إهدائها إليه مع الحرص على توجيه الاهتمام و الحماس لكل هدية يفتحها مهما كانت قيمتها ...*

* أما اذا كانت الهدية في صورة نقود بدلاً من الهدية العينية ، فلا ينبغي ذكر قيمة النقود لكن الكتفاء بتوجيه الشكر أو بعض الكلمات المناسبة لهذه الهدية مثل" اهنا فكرة رائعة لأنني أود شراء..." ...*
* و في المناسبات التي لا تتطلب اصطحاب الهدايا مثل الذهاب لدعوة عشاء ، إذا قام بعض الأشخاص بتقديم الهدايا الرمزية فلا ينبغي على المضيف فتحها أمام باقي المدعوين او حتى لفت نظرهم الى ذلك حتى لا يسبب الاحراج بهم و يكتفي بفتحها امام مقدم الهدية لتقديم الشكر و التقدير له إن أمكن فتحها بدون رؤية باقي المدعوين لذلك ..*


* يتبع...*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أبريل 2010)

*و اخيرا اتيكيت فن التعامل في المنتديات*






*لكي نراعي شروط الاتكيت في المنتديات لابد من الالتزام بالتالي:*

*1- المنتديات عالم جميل لمن يحسن ولوجه و الابحار فيه. .و لنصل الى مرفأ الابداع..*

*2- حدد هدف رحلتك منذ البداية..فالمنتديات وجدت لتعزيز صلتك بالعالم الخارجي..ثقافيا..اجتماعيا..ادبيا..رياضيا..و قوميا.*
*و أنت الأقدر على تحديد المجال الذي تبدع فيه.*

*3- لكل منتدى شروطه و حرماته..فلا تخترقها..لأن أي تجاوز قد يكلفك عضويتك في المنتدى,,*

*4- تسجيلك باسمك الحقيقي او باسمك المستعار..لن يؤثر بداية على حقيقة وجودك في المنتدى..*
*لكن مع الوقت..و مع بروز كلمتك في المنتدى..سيكون عليك أن تكشف عن هويتك شيئا فشيئا.. فهيئ نفسك لهذه المواجهة..*

*5- تعتبر مقالاتك و مشاركاتك المنشورة في المنتدى"صورة" عنك بالنسبة لجميع الاعضاء.. وهي المرآة العاكسة لشخصيتك.*

*6 - احرص على نشر مشاركاتك باللغه العربيه الفصحه وكذلك الردود ..*
*وتجنب اللهجه العاميه الا اذا اضطررت اليها*
*او كان المنتدى محليا ويبيح لك التحدث بلهجتك بمطلق الحرية .مع ان الافضل استخدام الفصحى تعزيز وافتخار بلغة القران.*


*7-تحصل أحيانا بعض المشكلات في المنتدى..ربما تجد نفسك طرفا فيها..*
*في هذه الحالة تجنب الملاسنة الكلامية مع أي عضو..فانت انسان متعلم مثقف حصلت على نصيبك من التربية السليمة قبل شي..و عليك أن تتصرف بناء على هذه الأسس ..*

*8-الوقت عامل مهم..فلا يعني انك اصبحت عضوا في منتدى ما..ان تهمل واجباتك الاخرى اتجاه دراستك..أو أسرتك الحقيقية..اعمل على تجهيز ساعتك الزمنية بمعدات الطوارئ..و تأكد من عملها بانتظام.*

*9- جميل أن نكسب الاصدقاء من مختلف دول العالم ..و جميل أن نعمق صلاتنا ببعضهم..و لكن الأجمل أن نعرف حدود هذه الصداقات..وألا ندخل في علاقات تجرنا الى صراع مع الندم والأخطاء القاتلة,,*


*ومن اهم هذه القواعد:*

*1-الاتفاق: عدم قمع وجهة نظرك لاجل الاخرين وعدم فرضها على الاخرين.*

*2-الشكر: عدم تجاهل اراء الاخرين يجب عليك الشكر لاي اجتهاد تقراه مثلا( احببت كلامك) او (شكرا لمحاولتك).*

*3-الاعتراف: يعني التعبير عن فهمك لما قرأت مثلا أوافق رايك لاأوافقه أوكلام جميل او تعليق على النص أونقد بناء أي تعليق يدل على التفاعل.*

*4-المخالفه: عندما تختلف مع شخص يجب أن تعترف برأيه أولا وتخبره بأنك تقبله كشخص ولكن تختلف مع رأيه.*

*5-تجنب الهجوم: ان لاترد بغضب أو تهاجم وأن تتفهم أراء الاخرين وأن تصرح عن أراءك بدون هجوم.*


*6-توضيح المشاعر: حيث ان القارئ لايراك فهو لايفهم مشاعرك مثلا هههههه: تعني الضحك *

*7-الايجاز: الحفاظ على الايجاز.*

*8-النقل: كتابة المنقول بين أقواس وكتابة المصدر ولا يوجد اي منع للنقل من متندى لاخر ولكن يجب ذكراسم الكاتب وليس المنتدى لتجنب الدعايه .*


* ( انتهت الموسوعه )

منقول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ 
أشكــــــــــــــــــــرك
**




*​


----------



## mora22 (30 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييل ربنا يعوض 
شكرااااااااا ليكى


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

موسوعه رااااااااااائعه يا كيريا 
شكرا كتير على الموسوعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2010)




----------



## jesforever (8 يونيو 2011)

رائعة بجد  ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (22 يونيو 2011)

*طووووووووووويل قوى بس جميييييييييل جدا
ومتكاااامل فعلا
وحاجات كتير جدا كنت محتاجاها
شكررررا خالص
*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

رااائع جدااااا
شكرا جدا
سلام ونعمه
​


----------

